# stonegod's Expedition to Castle Ravenloft: Ch. III [IC] (Completed)



## stonegod (May 15, 2009)

*stonegod's Expedition to Castle Ravenloft: Chapter III*

IC: Ch. I, Ch. II, Ch. III | OOC: Ch. I, Ch. II, Ch. III | RG

*Current cast:*

*Jarrith Bronns* (DEFCON1): Human Silver Flame infiltrator
*Ashlyn Alsedora Dorandanna* (Stormwind): Human Lightbringer Chosen of Dol Arrah
*Tessaryl* (pathfinderq1): Human Aberrant-touched Cleric of the Sovereign Host
*Marot "The Deadly" (Maraat Jaasakah)* (s@squ@tch, formerly Isida Kep'Tukari): Human Ghaash'kala warlock.
*Sir Khensu Feral* (DEFCON1, formerly GwydapLlew): Shifter Silver Flame Inquisitor. Formerly Fallen.
*Ladreth Dorkunan* (ethandrew): Quiet half-orc Deneith mercenary. 
*Avron Hekler* (EvolutionKB): Human crazed scholar
*Ravika* (renau1g): Shifter druid seeking revenge.
*Past cast:*

*Selase Kolandra* (Doomhawk): Human Vol adherent. Killed by the zombies of Barovia, risen by their plague, and put down by her companions.
*Bergeron "Foebender" d'Jorasco* (Kralin Thornberry): Halfling Jorasco scholar. Slain by the foul death magic of a mad Barovian priest.
*Daellin ir'Ayellan* (drogthery): Elven Cyran undead hunter. Killed by the mad spirit of the monastery.
*Perriwimple* (Kafkonia): Human brute. Killed by the mad spirit of the monastery.
*Janis Stormhand (ir'Sandal)* (James Heard) : Human Cyran ex-pat aristocrat. Returned to town after wounds.


*Chapter III: The Curse*

*The Castle, Barovia, Karrnath*
_1 Sul, Olarune, 998 YK_

It was a day like all others in Barovia: Damp, fog-enshrouded, and ominous. It was the day those that had been struggling under the mysterious Curse of Barovia were to enter the heart of the curse, the dread Castle Ravenloft. What waited inside, in the dark depths and dizzying heights? Soon, they would know.


----------



## stonegod (May 15, 2009)

Nine strong, the group trotted purposefully up the Barovian road towards the Castle. The fog was overly oppressive today, providing little visibility. The sounds of the plaintive village shuffling on its way occasionally made it through the distance, ghostly echos of life.

So it was over the river, through the ruined farmhouses, and toward the gallows at the fork. Only here did the fog let up some. And it was fortunate that it did for otherwise the group may have ridden over the single man standing there. His colorful garb left no doubt he was Visanti. When he could clearly see the man, the thick tone of the Barovian speech broke the silence.

Madam Eva wish speak to you. Time for last question, says she.


----------



## Stormwind (May 15, 2009)

Ashlyn nods in response, however she doesn't simply take the visanti's word for it, she looks at him for a moment, assessing him as he stands there.

[Sense motive: 1d20+10]
[Detect undead (just to be sure  )]

Once a little surer of the man's motives, Ashlyn responds "If madam Eva wishes to speak to us, then of course we will come. Lead on."


----------



## s@squ@tch (May 15, 2009)

"How can we go see Madam Eva without Janis." quips Marot.

"They went together like fire and ice."

Looking around to see if anyone found it amusing, he shrugs.

"Fine.  Fine.  Lets go"


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 16, 2009)

"Whereas you are lukewarm water, eh Marot?" grins Jarrith.  He ushers his horse forward, and looks down at the Visanti.  "Madam Eva been keeping an eye on all the crap we've been through thus far here?  Don't take this personally... but I do not intend to ever come back to your lands once our job here is through."

Sir Khensu sighs, shakes his head, and says nothing as they continue their ride to the Visanti camp.  He does, however, catch the eyes of the rest of the travelling party... Tessa, Avron, Ravika, Ashlyn and Ladreth, and smiles warmly at each and every one of them.  A very good group of travelling companions are they.


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 16, 2009)

Avron laughs heartily, and maybe a little crazed at Marot's joke.  "Ice....Fire....great!"

As Jarrith speaks, Avron nods though sadly.  "If I survive my curse, I am not coming home again either.  Home is where the heart is.  It doesn't beat anymore and more often than it's connected to arms of moldering flesh and decay that wish to choke the air from your lungs so you can join them in undeath."


----------



## pathfinderq1 (May 16, 2009)

Tessa had a wry smile for Khensu's silent encouragement, but most of her attention was on the Vistani.  She had not been with the group for their earlier visit to the camp, and none of the rumors she had heard of these folk were encouraging...  She let her horse followed the others, but said not a word- one hand held the reins of the steed, but the other was clenched tightly around a Symbol of the Sovereign Host.  For the time being she kept the Icon concealed, juts in case...


----------



## stonegod (May 18, 2009)

[The Vistanti is living. It seems truthful.]

The Visanti man leads the group to the camp without words. It is as it was weeks ago: A colorful riot of wagons and dark faces. Dismounting, Jarrith strides without care towards the large tent separated from the others. He barely registers, though Ashlyn surely does, that the Visanti guard are absent.

The tent is a sight familiar to some, but to the others it is a shock. It is quite roomy, though the various collections of beads, feathers, and other arcane leavings make it feel more cramped than its apparent size. What little furniture there is is lavishly colored, as gaudy as the rest of the camp. Its only occupant dwarfs the table she sits behind, seeming larger and older than possible. Her dark eyes cast a patient look at the group as they settle themselves, her voice dry an brittle. 

It is time, time for the last question. You must ask it now, for soon it cannot be answered.

On the table are her cards, her hands already covering one that cannot be seen.


----------



## Stormwind (May 18, 2009)

Ashlyn notes the absence of the guards on the tent and looks around the camp cautiously before she enters.

Once inside the tent, Ashlyn smiles and bows her head in greeting to its singular occupant, "It is a pleasure to see you once again. Before we ask that which we still must, I would thank you for that which you have already given us."

[Diplomacy: 1d20+10 (Just to keep up her previous good relations with Madam Eva)]

"But, you require a question of us and there is only one thing that I can think of that needs to be asked ..."

Ashlyn pauses a moment to looks around at her companions before she finishes what she has to say and asks the final question, *"How do we defeat the great evil that plagues this land?"*


----------



## ethandrew (May 18, 2009)

It was the explosion of color that stuck with Ladreth, the vibrant hues screaming out to be noticed and to brighten the atmosphere, but in this land, in this place, it stood out worse for him. The only colors the half-orc had seen lately had been the grays of the stone and fog, the browns and dark green-blacks of the surrounding trees, and then the red. The flowing, viscous red of life, staining the dullness of greys and transforming them into blacks over time.

And that's what this place deserves. It asks for the drab and gets it aplenty.

This camp, its colors, it seems forced, begging me to see the blues and yellows and feel my heart lift, instead of thinking that the man standing next to me when we first arrived is now buried six feet below, if that. No, Ladreth did not like this place. It serves as an insult to the memory of those who have fallen, of those who still might.

The half-orc paid no heed to the proceedings inside the tent. His purpose wasn't to think or plot or plan, he was smart enough to know his place in that. Instead he listened with his back to the others and the woman, the large woman, and he faced the entrance, content to guard, to prevent any from entering.


----------



## stonegod (May 19, 2009)

*The Telling: The Final Question*



Stormwind said:


> *"How do we defeat the great evil that plagues this land?"*



Madam Eva's shoulders slump as a great rattling sigh escapes her. It is then that the gathered catch a brief glimpse of her age, seeming beyond many mortal lifetimes. It is fleeting, not much more than a ghostly illusion, but this was a question she was most certainly dreading.

And waiting for.

She looks Ashlyn in the eyes, her gaze reflecting all in the room except herself. Her words are measured, precise. I tell you this now and only once, for after this telling Madam Eva answers no more. You meddle in skeins near old as the earth itself, and it has caught many a noble soul. Already, you have lost many and more will be gone from you before it is done. When you go to the Castle, some will die.

Ashlyn or Jarrith may have started to say something. The smirk on Marot's faces may have be the beginning of words, but Madam Eva silences them with a glance. She was to have none of it. Glancing meaningfully at them all, she closes her eyes, beginning the ritual. The deck has been touched by no other than ye, Lady of the Sword, and this be your last telling. The answer to what you seek is already before you. 

She removes her hand from the card on the table. A baleful eye glares out from it, its power palpable. 





The Master of the Castle is powerful, a once-man whose enemy is light and whose power transcends death itself. You will seek him in the Castle, and though he may find you many times, you will find him but once. Placing her hand on the deck, she swiftly draws another card and places it over the first. It is clear her hand is starting to tremble.




Her eyes are still closed, her voice clenched, focusing on her trance. You shall seek him on his throne of old. As the Castle was once the seat of its kingdom, you shall find its only king there. The power of good will ward you here, but only once, only when the wards are broken. Her hands now with a noticeable palsy, she grips the final card, and pulls it from the deck with a hiss, smoke clearly coming from it. She places it across the cards, the sign of the future.




Eyes closed in trance, black blood weeping freely now, she struggles with the final words of the telling. Out of darkness and chaos, this final card finds its reason and foundation. It shows the purpose of all things—the key to the life and death and else beyond. She takes a ragged breath, then continues. The darkness gathers its strength, seeking allies both light and dark, and strikes out against those that would replace it. Another breath, this one wet. All the cards smolder now, their acrid stench like old death. The Master turned those that would stop him against each other, pitting his greatest foes against his greatest rival. Already they have stopped the dark witch, turned the maddened wolf to him, and given him the keys to the wards. All that remains is for them to deliver him she... who will rule... by his... side!

As Madam Eva finishes the last words, she screams as the cards flare in a dark fire. Her eyes fling open as she pulls back her scorched hands. Soon, nothing is left of her cards but ash. None from the camp come to her.

Madam Eva looks haggard, her face more withered, almost more feral at the same time. Whatever she had done, it had cost her.

Her voice weak, she addresses the gathered. It is done. I have done all that has been compelled of me, served who I must. I can answer no more. Leave Madam Eva to her fate.


----------



## Stormwind (May 20, 2009)

Ashlyn listens intently to the old lady's words, committing them to paper even as they are uttered. She notes the smoke, the blood, and the dark fire, but mindful of the effort that the old woman it putting forth, Ashlyn focuses on the words, on the telling.

Once the telling is done, Ashlyn slides the paper back into her pouch, as she stands and reaches over the table to grasp Madam Eva's left hand by the wrist. Looking only at the old woman, she speaks "Any words that I might utter are naught but pale shadows, yet should you wish it there is more that I would offer. For your pain and your fatigue I offer what small healing is mine to give."

[If Madam Eva consents, Ashlyn will use 24pts of _Lay on hands_ and 1x _Lesser restoration_]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 20, 2009)

As the group leaves the tent, there is a noticeable expression of both pain and anger across the face of the paladin shifter.  Khensu tries hard to regulate his breathing, centering himself, keeping himself in control.  Although his vigil in the town square did much to strengthen his mind and spirit... what was revealed to all within the tent has blown across the embers of doubt still within in, keeping the potential fire burning.

"I suppose I would be that maddening wolf then, eh?" he says quietly and firmly... not leaving any expectation for someone to try and change the meaning.  "I have caused setbacks to our cause several times, and from what Madam Eva implies... many foes were made and are still friends of the fiend in the castle.  How can I be sure that I am my own man?  How can I?"  He glances at Jarrith, and the stalker looks at him for the merest millisecond before he has to turn away.  Jarrith knows the truth that Khensu espouses... they _aren't_ sure.  They _can't_ be.  They do not know the power that the land and the Lord holds here, so who is to say the shifter still isn't under his sway?

Jarrith purses his lips and stares back at the tent from which they came.  He considers things for a few seconds, then turns back to Khensu with a steely look of determination.  "You're done, here, Brother.  There's nothing you can do.  Take the Tome of Strahd... there's nothing more from it we can gleam... give it to Ochem, and then join the caravan and leave.  If you can find Janis take her with you.  And tell Ochem that Marot, Ladreth, Avron, Tessa and I will catch up with the caravan when we can."

Khensu's face reveals his pain.  He knows what Jarrith says to be the truth.  He is a liability now.  Even if he honestly believes in his heart that he is stronger than anything that would affect him... the truth is... he just doesn't know.  He wipes a slight tear from his eye and embraces each member of the party in a goodbye, before leaving them to return to Master Ochem.

(Whether he takes the Tome to Ochem as an impetus to have the caravan leave Barovia is up to the group to decide first.  If they want to hang onto the tome, then Khensu will remain in town with the caravan instead.  But in either case... I won't run Khensu for this last section of the adventure up at the castle.  Preferably he leaves Barovia altogether so that we have less worry of him coming back under Strahd's spell, but if he needs to remain within the area, so be it.)


----------



## stonegod (May 20, 2009)

Stormwind said:


> Once the telling is done, Ashlyn slides the paper back into her pouch, as she stands and reaches over the table to grasp Madam Eva's left hand by the wrist. Looking only at the old woman, she speaks "Any words that I might utter are naught but pale shadows, yet should you wish it there is more that I would offer. For your pain and your fatigue I offer what small healing is mine to give."



Madam Eva flinches, her claw like hands shooting back. Her answer is almost a hiss. All that be done is done, child. Touch me not! It is best for all of us.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (May 21, 2009)

Tessa sat silently throughout the reading.  She had never seen the like of it- it was like no ritual she had ever seen, but she could sense the undercurrents of power at work within the tent, like a strong river flowing beneath a sheet of ice.  She fought back a startled exclamation at the flames which finished the reading- she was no stranger to the sudden flare of dark flames...

Once they had left the tent, she remained silent- like most of the others, she was trying to see what sense could be gleaned from the mysterious words.  She shook her head sadly at Khensu's dismay, but she hardly knew the big shifter as well as Jarrith did, and she doubted she could spin words that would ease him.  She did clutch at the haversack which held the Tome, but did not immediately produce it- was now the time to give it over?  And, after all, was Ochem the one who should finally hold it?


----------



## EvolutionKB (May 21, 2009)

"No," Avron says.  "That is not you referring to you.  I did not take place in your battles against lycanthropes, but that is probably what she refers to."  He looks the shifter in the eye, the human's eyes are clear, free of madness.  "We will need your arm in the battles to come.  You are the glue that holds us together.  Your very spirit strengthens my mind just standing nearby."


----------



## renau1g (May 22, 2009)

Ravika was bewildered by the colouful, almost garish display, at the campsite and was immediately uncomforatable by the campsite. Surely anyone this brave, or foolhardy, was someone that she should be wary of. During the reading, apparently the woman was a soothsayer of some kind, Ravika kept a close watch on her and once her age began to show, the shifter was questioning her accuracy. 

She will silently exit the tent, not fully understanding the events that just transpired, but anxious to aid in freeing this land of the darkness that had taken hold.


----------



## Stormwind (May 23, 2009)

With Madam Eva's reaction Ashlyn quietly pulls back her hand, "Very well, if that is how it must be then I bow to your choice in this. Nonetheless you have my profound thanks. I will do all that I can to ensure that your efforts in this are not for naught."
Ashlyn then takes a single step back and executes a very formal bow, which to anyone versed in the protocols of Cyran nobility, would indicate her great respect for the seer.

__________​
As she leaves the tent, she catches word of Sir Khensu's statements and she lets out an immediate, unvolutary, exclamation, "No!"
Walking up to the shifter paladin she looks him directly in the eyes and states, "I cannot let this pass. You are a fine man and it has been my honor to accompany you, but on this you are wrong. You cannot simply give up and allow fear of the machinations of one steeped in unlife to rob us of a powerful ally. Even if your interpretation is correct, I would still have you with us. And I believe you are mistaken as to the meaning of the words spoken within, but this is not the place to discuss such things. Let us talk on the road."

Once the group in on the road again and away from the prying ears of the camp, Ashlyn moves alongside Jarrith and Khensu and speaks again, quietly, her words obviously intended just for the two of them, "I apologize for my bluntness, but I believe that you are both mistaken. Mistaken in your intent and mistaken in your interpretation and I hope that you will at least hear me out as to my reasons why I believe so."

"Madam Eva spoke of the vampire's greatest foes being pitted against his greatest rival, obviously referring to our little group as his greatest foes, and the witch we met on the hill as his greatest rival. Then her next words were ..."

Ashlyn then pulls out the paper on which she had written the exact words of the telling and recites back Madam Eva's words: "Already they have stopped the dark witch, turned the maddened wolf to him, and given him the keys to the wards."

She then continues, "'They' obviously refers to us and then she spoke of the witch and the maddened wolf as being separate from us by the wording which she used there. Furthermore, she used the word maddened, which is not a word that can correctly be used to describe you Khensu, not now nor at any part of our travels here. Avron perhaps could well be called mad, but not you. Not even when the dark rage that smoulders deep within you was bought out in the battle with the werewolves in the town could you have been called mad. One might have said of you then that you were overtaken by rage, enraged, mindless, or a host of other synonyms that I do not have the time or inclination to think of right now, but not mad."

"I suspect that we have not met all of the lycanthropes that live within these lands, and that the phrase 'The maddened wolf' simply referred to a particularly powerful specimen that we, fortunately, have not met yet. It is folly to think that we, in our short time within the borders of these lands, have met all the various creatures that inhabit it, and it is dark and foolish pride to believe that you are so important that you must be the maddened creature referred to in the telling, without even allowing for the possible, and given our experiences, the likely existence of a creature more fitting to the description."

"There is only one other thing that I would say. We need you. We need every able weapon in this fight that stands before us. Will you ever be able to look at yourself in a mirror, if you walk away from this battle now?"

Ashlyn continues to look at the shifter paladin, she does not look away, but the anguish written on her face speaks even more. She knows the harsh nature of what she has said may break not just one, but two friendships, and she fears that. Yet she has not stepped away from saying what she feels she must, even if the cost be so high, for she is sure that otherwise, the cost will be higher.


----------



## stonegod (May 26, 2009)

[sblock=@DEFCON]Make sure you see and address my OOC Post; need that resolved before we head on.[/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 27, 2009)

Sir Khensu stops his walking as Lady Ashlyn makes her case.  Jarrith steps up as she talks as though he wants to interject, but as the shifter remains silent and listens to the paladin, he holds his tongue.

"There is only one other thing that I would say. We need you. We need every able weapon in this fight that stands before us. Will you ever be able to look at yourself in a mirror, if you walk away from this battle now?"

After Ashlyn finishes her comments, Khensu takes a moment to ponder her words.  He sighs inwardly, then drops his head to his chest.  "You speak truth, M'Lady.  However, this is not something I bring up off a whim.  I've been fighting with this inside of me my entire life.  And after what Madam Eva has said... I just don't know what might be true anymore."

He looks up at her, then glances at Marot, then the others in the group other than Jarrith.  He never actually looks back at his Brother, as he knows that whatever he himself decides, Jarrith will go along with.  Finally, after a few more moments, he glances back at Lady Ashlyn and nods.  "As you wish.  I shall stay."

Straightening his shoulders and trying to regain a regal composure, Sir Khensu starts off again in the direction they were travelling.  As the rest of them all start up as well, Jarrith cannot help but take a few steps over to her, and lean in to casually whisper... "Sure hope you're right..."  And he purses his lips in an expression that says that he's not so sure she is.  He kicks the sides of his horse and then gallops forward to catch up to his Brother.


----------



## Stormwind (May 30, 2009)

Ashlyn waits whilst Khensu comes to his decision, and as he relates it she smiles and responds "It is good to have you with us!"

As Jarrith speaks, Ashlyn says nothing, but an expression of uncertainty briefly crosses her face, and then it is gone such that if you had not been watching her face, you would not have seen it.

Inside she is troubled by it, but her certainty, certainty of the wrongness of giving up against those cursed with unlife, still stands strong and resolute.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 1, 2009)

Questions partially answered, the group returns ahorse to the Castle road. They pass under the defanged shadow of Lysaga Hill, over the tall bridge over the Tser Falls, and soon make their way towards the towering edifice.

Dark clouds hang over the ancient brickwork, its harsh windows glaring down at those below. But for a moment, a bright ray of sunshine is seen to cast upon the front entrance. There, it seems, is the form of a man with noble bearing and noble dress. The form stays a moment bathed in the suns rays than vanishes into the shadow of the keep.

Castle Ravenloft waits.

*******

_Elsewhere..._

Madam Ewa sat, hands down upon the small table before her. Her cards... her cards were gone, the second to last price she was to pay for her betrayal. Her sisters were already dead, killed by those she was forced to help by her ancient duty. But even that ancient duty did not supersede the power of the Curse.

A moment ago, Ewa was but the only one in the tent. Of that, the hag was sure. But now, she heard the voice. Cool. Soft. Seething with anger that it would take many mortal lifetimes to acquire.

Even as you betray Me, you serve Me, hag. They cannot succeed as you wish. Everything they do serves my plan.

Ewa said nothing. She fingered the one card that remained. 

The Dracolich. Death.

Soon, I will be free. And then you shall pay.

And with that, he was gone. Leaving her nothing to do but wait... wait for the end.

[sblock=OOC]I've attached maps of the exterior and interior of the Castle that Jarrith, Khensu, Ashlyn, Tessa, and Jarrot have explored. Let me know your next steps.



















[/sblock]


----------



## Stormwind (Jun 2, 2009)

As they approach the castle, Ashlyn is somewhat surprised to see a ray of sunshine illuminating a noble figure standing before the front entrance. She looks carefully at the figure, trying to make out features so as to ascertain who it might be, whether it is the so-called Lord Sergei or someone else entirely.

[Spot (to try to make out the figure): 1d20+1]

Once outside the looming walls of the castle once again, Ashlyn grasps the symbol of ravenkind hanging from her neck and concentrates for a moment. A moment later four glowing spheres of light appear around her and rise to a height of 15ft providing a ring of light around the Lady. She turns to her friends and speaks "Light is our ally within these dark walls. If any of you wish I can cause any object you hold or wear to illuminate the area around you for a lengthy period of time."

[@*Everyone*: Ashlyn is offering to cast _light _on any objects held or worn by any member of the group. It will last for 50 minutes before she needs to renew it, and she can renew it as many times as necessary.]

[Ashlyn will have four dancing lights around her whilst she is awake and within the castle.]

Once the entire party is illuminated, Ashlyn will speak again, "Once within the castle we will need to find our way downstairs. I believe we should start with the staircase in the chapel. It seems as good a place as any in which to start, and perhaps the chapel will be a good sanctuary for us to use as a base of operations whilst within the castle."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jun 2, 2009)

Sir Khensu offers his symbol of the Silver Flame upon which to place the magical light.  Once it begins glowing, he nods at the wisdom of Ashlyn's words.  "Aye.  The chapel was the one ray of light in an otherwise dismal place.  Let us start there."

Jarrith waves Ashlyn off when she offers up some light to him as well.  "Can't do the sneaky-sneaky with a lantern following me around." he chuckles to her.  "By the way, everyone... while we're starting withe the crypts to get the sunsword reawakened... keep your eyes open for a young lady with flapping wings.  She's the one who stole Khensu's pack."

He moves out ahead of the group to lead them into the castle grounds and through the ground floor to the chapel in the back.

(OOC: By any chance, was the vampire who stole the pack the same one we attacked in the chapel the first time?  Or more to the point, does Jarrith know if the two vampires they've encountered in the chapel and inn look like the same person, or different people?)


----------



## stonegod (Jun 2, 2009)

Stormwind said:


> She looks carefully at the figure, trying to make out features so as to ascertain who it might be, whether it is the so-called Lord Sergei or someone else entirely.



[Spot]

The figure bears a strong resemblance to Sergei, but the distance calls into question the surety of that fact.







DEFCON 1 said:


> (OOC: By any chance, was the vampire who stole the pack the same one we attacked in the chapel the first time?  Or more to the point, does Jarrith know if the two vampires they've encountered in the chapel and inn look like the same person, or different people?)



If they were the same, there were vastly different in form. The one in the chapel was a feral beast, the size of a large animal whereas the one at the inn was humanoid and female.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 2, 2009)

*Marot the Deadly*

Marot had mixed emotions about heading back to the castle -- on one hand, the cure for this land, and the salve for his soul, was to be found therein, but on the other hand, the sheer amount of depravity and undeath appeared to be overwhelming inside.

Would they survive another trip inside its walls?  Who would leave changed or altered, much like Janis on the last trip?

The warlock took solace in the warmth of the Flame as he steeled himself for the rigors ahead.

One nagging thought kept creeping back into his mind -- what were the Emerald Claw agents doing all this time?  It had seemed like forever since Marot succumbed to their evil enchantments.....


OOC: Marot doesn't need any light -- he's got darkvision 60' AND can See Invisible within range of vision as well.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 2, 2009)

While some of the others seem resolute, and in Marot's case a bit grim, Avron's face is as bright as the sunbeam they saw as they approached.  The scholar whistles a cheery complicated tune.  Some may call his mood mad, but deep within his eyes a firmness stands there, but it is near breaking.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jun 5, 2009)

Without a word, but with enough nervous glances to make her emotions plain, Tessa followed the others into the keep.  For the time being, she too sought the warmth and comfort of light against the ever-presnt cloying shadows- in her case, it was the steady glow of an Everbright lantern...


----------



## stonegod (Jun 5, 2009)

Lights lit and prayers said, the group slowly closes with the Castle. Looking up as they enter, it towers above them, the massive wooden doors a maw into the depths.

The warm light from the entryway still shines, its false hope failing to hide the sudden sense of *wrongness* that assails the senses. Even prepared, those that have been within the walls stutter in their steps. Only Tessa seems less affected, though a moment of true cold still creeps up her spine. But to Avron, Ladreth, and especially Ravika, the physicality of it is a bit overwhelming. What depths must evil go to taint a place for so long and so thoroughly? All the while, the flames from the gargoyles overhead flicker without care.

Shaking off the effects, the band makes their way through the forechamber and hall of statues to the chapel. The taint is less here, a welcome relief. But even here, the lights of the party are dimmer than they were before they entered as the Curse swallows the light.

While the newcomers take stock of the ruined pews, the fine altar, and the remains draped over it, Ashlyn and Jarrith turn to the right and find the circular stairs. The large grey flagstones of the spiraling stair lead up and down around a 20' wide stone core. Cobwebs fill the space, casting dancing shadows in the light that obscure anything within. 

Jarrith frowns for a moment, his eye catching something perhaps. Pushing the webs aside, he descends a few feet down the stair only to be met suddenly by a solid wall of masonry blocking further progress. The wall seems as old as everything else, but the work is not that of the original builders. Someone or something sealed off the access to the lower level some time in the distant past. This way is barred; another most be found.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 5, 2009)

*Marot the Deadly*

"Blocked?" Marot asks as Jarrith returns from the shallow alcove.

"From my remembrance, the only other ways we found were up.  So we are in the un-enviable position of having to go up in order to go down.  How queer is that?" 

He shakes his head.  "This just won't do, won't do at all."



OOC: The stairwell @ K12 is the one that is barred to us, correct?  From looking at the map, the only choice available to us is to go up @ K14, K21, or in the main hallway ~ K8?


----------



## stonegod (Jun 5, 2009)

s@squ@tch said:


> OOC: The stairwell @ K12 is the one that is barred to us, correct?  From looking at the map, the only choice available to us is to go up @ K14, K21, or in the main hallway ~ K8?



OOC: This is the stair at K18; K12 is not on the map. Down from K21 (the stair that also goes up to levels 2 and 3) has not been checked. You can also go up from here (K18); the stair in the entry (K8) goes up, though that seems to go to the throne room; and there are two doors that have not been explored in the room with the rotten cake where you found the portrait of "Ireena" (K37). See the note here.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 5, 2009)

OOC: ok, the resolution on the map makes it a tad hard to read the small lettering.  So, if I read this correctly, we are in K15 now.  To our right, is K14 and stairs going up.  To our left is the K17 (or is it K18?), which leads to a stairwell that goes up and down, but the down portion is blocked off with a masonry wall.  That sound right?


----------



## stonegod (Jun 5, 2009)

s@squ@tch said:


> OOC: ok, the resolution on the map makes it a tad hard to read the small lettering.  So, if I read this correctly, we are in K15 now.  To our right, is K14 and stairs going up.  To our left is the K17 (or is it K18?), which leads to a stairwell that goes up and down, but the down portion is blocked off with a masonry wall.  That sound right?



Yup. K17 leads to K18 (which is blocked going down); K14 leads up the way you went the first time to the second floor---it leads to the throne room.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jun 5, 2009)

Jarrith shakes his head as he stares at the solid wall.  "No going this way, it seems."  He turns around and motions for everyone to head back up the stairs to the chapel again.  "I seem to recall another staircase opposite and down the hall from the dining room.  Perhaps we should go there and see if that one allows us to descend?"


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 5, 2009)

*Marot the Deadly*

"Yes.  Yes.  I had forgotten about that one -- perhaps we do not need to go up after all."

Looking around the chapel, basking in the aura of good,"I will hate to leave this place -- it is the only place in this wretched land that does not constantly attack my very soul...."


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 5, 2009)

Ladreth had been not-surprisingly quiet since arriving at the castle. He puts a shoulder into the wall, testing its strength against his berth. Having never been in this place before he didn't quite understand the importance of this wall being here, only that its placement had caused some disappointment among the others.

Knowing his efforts are in vein the half-orc moves to rejoin the rest, his one clear eye roving the surroundings, his sense of dread filling his core. This unseen enemy was something Ladreth was ill-equipped to deal with. Place an enemy in front of him and watch his blade sing, but this, no, this frightened him.


----------



## Stormwind (Jun 5, 2009)

Ashlyn frowns as they discover the wall blocking the stairway, and for a few moments she just stands there staring at the wall before she speaks, "Why is this stairwell blocked ... and why is it blocked partway down like this ... what is down there that we are not supposed to gain access to?"

Ashlyn pauses a moment and then turns towards Jarrith, Tessa and Ravika, "Do any of you have access to spells that allow you to shape stone? Perhaps you could prepare such for tomorrow so that we might pass this way then?"

"Meanwhile we could well continue to explore today. As Jarrith mentioned there is another stairwell by the dining hall ... let us try going down there and see where we might get to."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 5, 2009)

"So, you are saying that this wall was more recently built?"

"Hmm."

The warlock scratches his chin with his fingers.

"I could take a few shots at the masonry to see if I could put a hole in it."

OOC: Eldritch blast does 1/2 damage to objects.  Per the SRD, stone has hardness of 8, hp of 15/inch.  4d6+1 (w/ PBS) eldritch blast would bypass hardness of 8 roughly ~ 40 - 45% of the time, assuming average d6 damage is 3.5...


----------



## stonegod (Jun 6, 2009)

After a few moments blasting at the wall, there is little result of Marot's efforts other than the distribution of a lot of dust and some non-trivial amount of noise that echos up the long shaft. Examining his handywork, the warlock notices only a bit of a scar in the wall. There is, however, a very fine crack in the construction, but it is part of its original design. Just enough to let gas pass through....


OOC: After 5 blasts, 2hp damage. That'll be a lot of blasting. Its not subtle, either.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 7, 2009)

"Harrumph." scowls the warlock.

"This doesn't look like it is going to work well -- but I would absolutely love it if someone could seal that crack so any gaseous friends would have to find another route to their vile coffins.  If only the Flame would bestow its skill in masonry, I would gladly spackle that crack shut."  Marot was not fooled by the purpose of the cracks in the masonry.

"We'll need to going 'round and go through the entryway to find our way down."


----------



## Stormwind (Jun 7, 2009)

Ashlyn winces a little as the noise from Marot's blasts echo's through the stairwell, but nethertheless she seems pleased that the warlock is trying to solve the problem of the wall.

"Well it seems we have no other option than to try the other stairs at this point, however tomorrow we could try again to go through this wall. For now, let us be off to the stairs behind the dining room."

Ashlyn, with her sable raven on her shoulder, walks to the altar where she kneels briefly before turning and walking to the doorway of the chapel where she waits for Jarrith to preceed her as they head for the second stairwell.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jun 7, 2009)

Tessa had retreated into the chapel while Marot made his attempt.  She spent a few moments in (relatively) quiet contemplation.  As the others came back out of the stairwell, she ventured a brief response.  "If we cannot find another way in, I can pray for assistance tomorrow, but such a prayer would be of comparable power to the location spell I was granted today.  Hopefully another entrance will be discovered..."


----------



## stonegod (Jun 10, 2009)

Jarrith leads the way back to the other spiral stairway. Doing so, they pass the room where the group previously had their "meal" with the mysterious Lord Sergei. A quick look in shows the room empty, the chandelier still beaming its light over the now empty tables.

Soon, the group is at the stair, a thin whistling of air rising from the depths and spiraling by. All look pensively down into the darkness.

OOC: I need marching order and any other preparations one has made. I'm assuming y'all have not cast _locate object_ as of yet.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 11, 2009)

Avron keeps quiet during the first part of the exploration of the castle.  The stillness of the place unnerved him, his eyes darting to every shadow.  A potion is in hand, ready to drink if combat starts.

[sblock=ooc]potion of shield of faith in hand.[/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jun 11, 2009)

Jarrith looks at the other members of the party at the top of the stairs and begins going through a mental calculation.  He closes his eyes and tries to stratagize as best he can, then opens them quickly.

"All right... here's the situation.  We want to get down into the crypts and get the sword reawakened without causing too much havoc down there.  The Flames knows who or what is down there waiting for us."  He moves up the group and circles them in.  "I can pray to Hide five of you From all Undead.  They will not see, hear, smell or notice you in any way... so long as you do not attack nor interact with any of them.  This will allow the five of you to find the tomb with hopefully a minimum of incident."

He glances at Khensu, then looks at the others.  "The three of us who will not be enchanted will stay further away from the other five.  Khensu, myself, and one of you can stay back... probably down there at the base of the stairs.  If we three avoid entering the crypts, perhaps we'll not alert anything that might be down there.  But we'll still be within shouting distance, should something go wrong.  Unless the creature is extremely intelligent and has a reason to suspect you down there, the five of you warded can scream at the top of your lungs and you still won't be noticed."

**********

If the group is okay with it, Jarrith will cast Hide From Undead (50 minute duration) on the five that will look for the tomb.  Jarrith, Khensu and one other who might be least helpful in awakened the sword (Ravika?) can stay out of the crypts themselves back on the stairs, so as to not alert anything.

Jarrith will also cast Magic Circle Against Evil (50 minute duration) on himself, so that he, Khensu, and whomever stays behind is warded against mental control or domination (on the off-chance that any vampires come looking for them while the others are Hidden.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 11, 2009)

DEFCON 1 said:


> Jarrith looks at the other members of the party at the top of the stairs and begins going through a mental calculation.  He closes his eyes and tries to stratagize as best he can, then opens them quickly.
> 
> "All right... here's the situation.  We want to get down into the crypts and get the sword reawakened without causing too much havoc down there.  The Flames knows who or what is down there waiting for us."  He moves up the group and circles them in.  "I can pray to Hide five of you From all Undead.  They will not see, hear, smell or notice you in any way... so long as you do not attack nor interact with any of them.  This will allow the five of you to find the tomb with hopefully a minimum of incident."
> 
> ...




"I have no desire to travel underground battling the undead. They are not my foe. I will await you here once you're done. I will consult the spirits to discuss the future." Ravika says, a shudder escaping her as she considers the crypts.


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 11, 2009)

Ladreth considers the options before him, he could stand and guard, fighting off whatever came at those that stayed behind, or he could accompany the rest down into the crypts, hiding. While subterfuge had never been a forte for the large half-orc, he knew that if things did end up going wrong down below, they could use a blade like his. Much as he was loathe to skulk in shadows, he figured for now this was probably for the best.


----------



## Stormwind (Jun 12, 2009)

Ashlyn nods slowly as Jarrith speaks, and then responds, "That is a truly devious plan. I do like it ... but I an unsure if now is the time for it. We do not yet know how to get to the crypts, and I fully expect this second stairwell to lead down to a kitchen or some such thing given that the dining room is just down the corridor from here and we have not seen any other sign of a kitchen in the areas that we have explored already."

"Perhaps we should all proceed together for now?"

Ashlyn is silent for a few short moments and then, remembering a passage from the 'Cannons of the Knittes of the Ravven' she turns towards Jarrith and stepping towards him she mentions quietly "From what I recall of the ritual required to reawaken the blade, it will require a full eight hours of ritual and prayer, so it will be no quick thing."


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 12, 2009)

"Quite right, milady," says Marot as he half bows towards her in a regal fashion,"There is every bit of chance that we would run into the larder or guest bedroom by going down."

"For all we know, the crypts, in this place, could be on the roof."

As they fall in line walking through the corridors of the castle, he notices himself walking next to Avron.  Shaking his head, he mutters aloud,"What did I do to the rest of you to deserve this?"

The warlock still thought the man was a loose cannon and a banana short of a fruit salad.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 12, 2009)

Avron walks along with the others.  Eventually, Marot strides next to him.



> As they fall in line walking through the corridors of the castle, he notices himself walking next to Avron. Shaking his head, he mutters aloud,"What did I do to the rest of you to deserve this?"




The scholar scratches his arm where the abberant mark was and mumbles "If it is a kitchen maybe we could stop for a snack..."


----------



## stonegod (Jun 13, 2009)

Gathering close, the group makes its way through the dark, cobweb infested stair. No one—no one living, that is—has step this way in some time. Jarrith keeps his blades handy, with Ashlyn's vigilant watch by his side.

The stair ends at a short, empty hall. Creeping forward, Jarrith makes is halfway to the door when he feels more than hears a slight... click.

Trap! 

The Stalker, the Flame protecting him, launches himself forward, barely escaping the mechanism. As Ashlyn's eyes open wide in realization, two thick stone slabs drop with lighting speed, closing off the middle 10 ft. section of hallway. Terrible grinding noises issue from within, then the stones rise, revealing an empty corridor! [Jarrith succeeds on Ref; Ashlyn, Marot, and Avron fail]

Ashlyn presses against the stone in vain as its shoots up with amazing speed. Then the walls glow a sickly green, and Marot and Avron barely have time to register the magical trap before the sickly light fills the chamber. The trap is too strong for the mad archivist, who collapses unconsciousness. 

*That Which Lies Beneath (Surprise Round)*

As quickly as it started, the stone rests, the slabs opening away to reveal a small landing at the top of one stair and the bottom of another. An alcove to the north holds a leering stone statue, while the alcove to the south is a disquieting piece made all of chains. There is little time to recognize them as they spring into motion!

The leering statue steps forward and claws at the Ashlyn, bypassing her startled defenses [4hp] But she has no time to react as a portrait on the wall before Marot that bears an uncanny resemblance to the missing Ireena appears to gesture and cast a spell! Everyone's muscles freeze for a moment, but Marot is held in place as the others fight it off! [Marot _held_]. In the other alcove, the chains around the statue begin to move of their own according, slowing building up speed!

Down below, the others stare stunned at the sudden void where their friends were. Suddenly, Ladreth cries out in pain something unseen claws at him, drawing blood! An airy hiss fills the room now! [Something hidden hits Ladreth; 11hp]

*That Which Lies Beneath (Round 1)*

Marot attempts to fight the magic hold him, but cannot, and remains frozen. [Save fails; still paralyzed]

The statuary and portrait continue their assault. The statue tears into the the startled paladin, but only one claw strikes true. [1 attack hit; 4 hp] The portrait laughs evilly and seems to cast another spell, but Ashlyn's muscles resist the compulsion. [Save made]. The mass of chains steps forward, lashing in all direction. The sleeping Avron and the paralyzed Marot cannot avoid them, and the chains cut a deep wound! They hold it together enough not to bleed and Avron is cruelly awoken. [No save for Avron and Marot; 30hp; Fort successful v. bleeding; the two are still looking very bad.]

[This is a split combat with those that were whisked away on the Prime Map (lower) and those downstairs on the Unprime Map (upper). No one is clear where the other group went other than 'up.'

Jarrith is up.]

*That Which Lies Beneath (Round 1)*



Map Key: A: Avron, A: Ashlyn,   C: Chain Statue, J: Jarrith, K: Khensu, G: Leering Statue, L:: Ladreth, M: Marot,  R: P: Portrait, Ravika, T: Tessa.

Conditions: Lime Border: Held; White: Prone.

Status
M: 22 [16/46, Paralyzed]
G: 20
P: 18
C: 18
J: 17
T: 17
A: 16 [57/65]
T: 13
A: 11 [11/41, Prone]
K: 9
R: 8
L: 6 [44/55]


----------



## stonegod (Jun 13, 2009)

*Stuff Folks Know*

[sblock=Jarrith][Listen]

You think the whistling noise is coming from behind you (towards the stair) somewhere.[/sblock][sblock=Ladreth]The attack came from somewhere ahead of you (away from the stair)[/sblock][sblock=Ravika][Listen]

Ravika's keen senses pick up the source of the airy disturbance—a large creature looms in the void between the Stalker of the Silver Flame and the rest of the group. [Ravika has pinpointed the creature, but it still has concealment (50% miss chance)][/sblock][sblock=Avron]Pressed against the floor, Avron is awakened suddenly by the pain of the attack. Glancing around, he is fascinated by the specimens before him.

[Kn: Nature]

The statue is a trick, a living creature of earth. Tomes have been written on the gargoyle, and their dim witted manner and cunning way of hiding. He knows their stoney hide can be easily overcome by magic.

[Kn: Arcana]

An interesting case, if unusual, is the "portrait." It is said that Dannon d'Cannith had a similar defense, a portrait of his lost brother that would rain down supernatural attacks on the unwary so long as it sees them. It is not a living creature, but a magical construct.

[Kn: Arcana]

But this one, this thing of chain and magic, Avron knows well. He had seen one in Morgrave once, constructed by a Cannith Mastermaker for military use. A golem of common material, its defense were a mass of chains that flay the flesh and strip away the vigor of those with lesser fortitude. Like all of their ilk, the golem of chains resisted all magic, save that of electricity which slowed it for a time and fire which hastened and repaired it.[/sblock]


----------



## Stormwind (Jun 13, 2009)

Once she has a chance to react, Ashlyn gives a command to her raven and then steps towards what she deems is the most dangerous threat, the strange spellcasting picture on the wall. She then reaches out and grabs the picture off the wall and then drops it facedown on the floor beneath her feet.
She then draws her sword and turns to face the statue, which the sable raven has been flying around in an attempt to baffle it. As she faces the statue, Ashlyn yells to Marot and Arvon, "Get out of here, retreat past me and up the stairs. You should be able to pass safely."

[Korppi: Baffle vs statue (Will save vs DC15 or statue(G) cannot make AoO's)]
[Ashlyn: 5ft step to E'3']
[Ashlyn: Take picture off wall (Move action) - Provokes AoO if Statue(G) is not baffled]
[Ashlyn: Drop picture facedown on floor (Free action)]
[Ashlyn: Draw sword (Move action)]


----------



## stonegod (Jun 13, 2009)

*That Which Lies Beneath (Round 1 continued)*

_Upstairs_

Stalwart even in the face of surprise, Ashlyn calls Kopri to action. The raven darts at the creature again and again, and the statue can to little by try to fend it off. [Baffled][/size]

Moving aside, the knight reaches for the painting. It sneers at her as she does so, but seems to scream as Ashlyn wrenches it from the wall, revealing a safe behind. Dropping it so all it can see is the wall, Ashlyn guardedly draws her weapon, waiting for what is next. [Str check succeeds; portrait now has no LoS. Marot is still _held_]

[Jarrith still up downstairs; Avron then Marot upstairs]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 14, 2009)

OOC: I think Marot's only possible action is to drool.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 14, 2009)

s@squ@tch said:


> OOC: I think Marot's only possible action is to drool.



OOC: He gets to make save each round. Which I roll. Exciting it isn't


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jun 14, 2009)

"What the--?!?" Jarrith shouts, as he rolls back to his feet following the dive forward.  As he watches with amazement the corridor filling and then emptying of a large stone slab, he isn't paying attention when something attacks Ladreth.

The halfork's pained yell is enough to snap him back, and the Stalker takes a quick spy of the floor in front of him, noticing where the floor is trapped.

"You want me over there, people... you're gonna have to back up a bit!  This section of the floor isn't safe for us to walk on, which means I'm gonna have to jump it!"

(OOC:  If I can jump into an occupied space and then pass through it to finish my move in an unoccupied one, Jarrith will leap into Tessa's square on the way to stopping on the stair at C6.  And if by some chance the invisible creature that attacked Ladreth is on this section of the stair, as opposed to the section beneath Khensu and Ladreth at AB7... then I will try to find and attack an invisible target.)


----------



## stonegod (Jun 14, 2009)

*That Which Lies Beneath (Round 1 continued)*

_Downstairs_

Jarrith braces himself and attempts to leap over the empty space. It is only as he feels something slam into his chest and tear his flesh that he realizes his mistake... whatever is in the room, is between him at the others! [Found at least one square containing a creature (A3). AoO for entering square hits Jarrith for 11hp]

Staggering back, the Stalker stabs at the air before him and manages to hit... something. But there is something off about the hit, something he cannot place without sight. [Hit, 6hp]

[Tessa, etc. up]

Status
M: 22 [16/46, Paralyzed]
G: 20
P: 18 [no LoS]
C: 18
J: 17 [29/40]
T: 17
A: 16 [57/65]
T: 13 [-6 hp]
A: 11 [11/41, Prone]
K: 9
R: 8
L: 6 [44/55]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jun 14, 2009)

Tessa had been caught off guard by the sudden and dramatic effect of the trap.  For a moment she simply stood, looking almost comically surprised, as she turned her head this way and that, trying to figure out just what kind of threat they were facing.  At first she was unsure even which direction the attack against Ladreth had come from- but Jarrith's reaction showed where at least one enemy was (give or take).

Tessa took a brief moment to put the lantern down at her feet, then raised her open hand and let the fiery power of Onatar pour forth...

OOC: Move action to put her lantern down gently; Defensively casting Burning Hands (Concentration +12 vs. DC 16); aiming the cone partially into the wall, so the effect hits B 2-4 and some wall but misses Jarrith.  If there is any foe in those squares, it has DC 16 REF for half of 5d4 fire.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 14, 2009)

*That Which Lies Beneath (Round 1 continued)*

_Downstairs_

Tessa puts down her lantern and then calls forth the fires of Ontar within. The rush is undeniable, and suddenly all the area around her was filled with flame! A deep bellow filled the hall as something large was caught in the burst. [12 fire][sblock=Draconic Jarrith, Tessa)]Those that speak draconic recognize the bellow as a curse against the cleansing fire.[sblock=Jarrith][Sense Motive] 

Jarith's trained instincts tell him something is off about the creature's reaction. It is as if it is fighting half-heartedly, as if its heart was not in it...[/sblock][/sblock]The hissing sound boils like a storm, and once again Ladreth feels something unseen tear at him, though another blow just smashes hard into his armor. [1 miss; one hit; 8hp] Jarrith then feels something crush his colarbone, a bite of sharp teeth. [5hp] 

[Avron, etc. up]

Status
M: 22 [16/46, Paralyzed]
G: 20
P: 18 [no LoS]
C: 18
J: 17 [24/40]
T: 17
A: 16 [57/65]
T: 13 [-13 (12 fire) hp]
A: 11 [11/41, Prone]
K: 9
R: 8
L: 6 [36/55]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jun 15, 2009)

"Something's not right here... I don't think this thing really wants to fight us... whatever this thing is that we cannot see."  He prepares to draw his second rapier in a moment.  "If any of you might have a way of breaking or dispelling enchantment... that might be helpful..."


----------



## stonegod (Jun 15, 2009)

[sblock=Jarrith]Jarrith is not sure it is a magical compulsion directly. When Khensu acted under the vampiric domination, his attacks may have been wooden, but direct. This is a reluctance of a different manner. He just can't place is finger on it without knowing more.[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 17, 2009)

Avron awakened from his stupor, looks at the blood on the floor, much of it his. He blinks twice, perhaps from shock, and seeing the portrait that was on the wall now on the floor calls out. "It is now you must do somthing useful Marot, break free or we all die! It is as I said, I am cursed to die in this land. Prove me wrong!" Standing up, the scholar is ready for the blow from the chain golem, he then attempts to retreat past Ashlyn.  He calls out.  "Lightning will slow the chain golem down, but fire heals it!."

[sblock=Actions]Stand up and 5' step to F3.  Move action:  Dark knowledge Puissance vs painting w/AP:  23  We gain a +1 to saves against the painting. http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2123947/ [/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Jun 19, 2009)

*That Which Lies Beneath (Round 1 continued)*

_Upstairs_

Avron stands, and uses his knowledge of the magical portrait to try to strengthen Marot's resolve. [Dark Knowledge] Knowing death to be near, Marot practically wills himself free [Save w/ AP], but can only look in horror as the chain wrapped monster continues it approach, stepping to where Avron once stood. The warlock flattens himself against the wall, the chains barely whisking by while the the sting of one causes Avron to slam himself into the wall to avoid it. [AP spent] Ashlyn, however, is less fortunate, and it caught in the whirling metal. [25hp]

The stone statue, angered by the raven, focuses is attention on the paladin who called it down. Fortunately, her sacred armor and shield deflect its blows. [All 4 attacks miss]

_Downstairs_

[Khensu, Ravika, and Landreth up]





Status
M: 22 [16/46, Paralyzed; +1 saves vs Portrait]
G: 20
P: 18 [no LoS]
C: 18
J: 17 [24/40]
T: 17
A: 16 [32/65; +1 saves vs Portrait]
T: 13 [-13 (12 fire) hp]
A: 11 [11/41, +1 saves vs Portrait]
K: 9
R: 8
L: 6 [36/55]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 19, 2009)

[sblock=Stonegod]
Does Marot have any idea where they went?  i.e. up, down, teleported somewhere else?  Or even how far they travelled?
[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Jun 19, 2009)

s@squ@tch said:


> [sblock=Stonegod]
> Does Marot have any idea where they went?  i.e. up, down, teleported somewhere else?  Or even how far they travelled?
> [/sblock]



[sblock=Ashlyn, Marot]Both of you know you went up very quickly, but not side to side. No teleportation. Distance is hard to judge (no Kn: Engineering or Dwarves amongst you)[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 19, 2009)

*Marot the Lacerated*

Finally free of the foul enchantment, he barely has time to wipe the drool from his mouth before the chained creature is upon them.

"I can't get us back to the others right now, but I can at least get us moving in the right direction, I _think_."

"When I tell you to Ashlyn, touch Avron!"

He does his best to invoke his strange magic without provoking the chain golem.

"Now Ashlyn" he says as he touches the back of her armor.




[sblock=OOC]

Cast Defensively, DC19 - Concentration check +6 (will use AP) - _Flee the Scene_ to G'6', so Ashlyn is still in front of me (G'5') and Avron diagonal from me.

Will keep image of Marot still present @ E'4' and have him say,"Come and get me you piece of scrap metal!"
[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Jun 19, 2009)

OOC: That action will occur in round 3; your round 2 action was to make your save. So Ashlyn/Avron will have one action each before that.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jun 20, 2009)

(OOC: As Jarrith has already made a Sense Motive check against the creature, what else can he do to divine what exactly is up with this thing?  If it isn't a magical compulsion, then _Magic Circle_ or _Protection From Evil_ would do any good, correct?  Is Diplomacy really applicable here?)

Sir Khensu signals to Tessa for them to swap places so that he can move up to attack the invisible creature that stands between them and Jarrith.  (5' step to B5 if allowed)

"I know not what you are, my friend... but you will feel the cleansing power of my blade!" (Full Attack invisible creature)


----------



## stonegod (Jun 20, 2009)

OOC: One can always try Diplomacy... it'll be rushed, of course.


----------



## Stormwind (Jun 20, 2009)

As Avron calls out,







> "Lightning will slow the chain golem down, but fire heals it!."



Ashlyn responds with, "Blast it with lightning to slow it down then, I'll keep this statue occupied"

Seeing Marot free himself and obviously trying to get them out of here, Ashlyn orders her raven to harry the statue, and then she then focuses her attention on the same creature, her blade slicing again and again past the statues defenses.

[Korppi: Harry vs statue (Will save vs DC15 or statue(G) suffers a -2 to AC)]
[Ashlyn: Full attack vs statue(G): attack +11/+6, damage 1d10+3/1d10+3]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jun 21, 2009)

"Ah yes, I knew I was forgetting something!"  Avron raises his hands, electricity darting between his fingers and then into a bolt of lightning that strikes the chain golem.

[sblock=ooc]Storm bolt the chain golem.  DC 18.  12 damage.  Roll Lookup
[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jun 21, 2009)

At Khensu's call, Tessa stepped as far as she could to the side so the shifter could get into position.

OOC: At the first opportunity, Tessa will let Khensu move up.  I'm not sure if she can do so immediately, since she has already acted this round, but she will do whatever she can to let him get by.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 22, 2009)

Ravika stares at the space between herself and her ally, pulling out a wand from her belt and points it at the space, calling out "Invisible enemy, watch out!" as two large splinter's materialize and fly towards the foe.

[sblock=OOC]
Use 1 charge from the wand of Splinterbolt (49 remaining)
Ranged Touch Attack (1d20+5=8, 4d6=16, 1d20+5=12, 4d6=17)  Sucky rolls though)
Move: Ravika wants to put her allies between her and the foe
[/sblock]


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 22, 2009)

Ladreth Dorkunan HP: 36/55 - AC: 21

Squeezing his way past his allies, Ladreth takes a large step forward toward where his invisible attackers had struck him from. A small sense of panic overwhelmed the warrior, attacking air not in his usual repertoire. He watches his allies before him, if one of their attacks strike he'll swing for that same spot, if not, then he'll make two cuts covering a larger area.

5' Step to A5 assuming Ravika wants to step back, full attack with +1 Greatsword where he thinks the opponent might be (if Khensu hits, Ladreth will target that square, if not Ladreth will target the other square with his first strike).


----------



## stonegod (Jun 24, 2009)

*That Which Lies Beneath (Round 1 continued)*

_Downstairs_

The group does their best to swap places as the strange winds continue to howl. Khensu has the luck of the Flame and its counterpart as one blow solidly connects to the air, causing a deep grunt, while the other finds nothing. [One Crit, one Nat 1; 42hp] The one eyed orc tries to hit the same area, but the blade just arcs through air. [Miss due to concealment twice] Ravika, now in the rear, attempts to bring her magic to bear, but the wooden splinters are shucked into a font of air an then disappear. [Both miss]

*That Which Lies Beneath (Round 2)*

_Upstairs_

The raven continues to dart at the animate statue, but it clips the bird once, enough to ignore its distraction. [Harry fails (no damage to Koppri, btw)] This only strengthen's Ashlyn's resolve, and two strong blows with the sword cut through its stony hide. [2 hits; 19hp] Beside her, Avron calls for the lightning, sparks flying over the chain golem's form. While it does no damage, already he can see it starting to wind down. [No damage; slowed 2 rounds] It is the distraction Marot needs, and calling upon his dark magics, _steps_ aside. The world shifts, and the three of them find themselves on the down stairs.

The confusion hardly slows the stone statue, which bounds around the room at Ashlyn. It smashes her shield aside and nicks her [2hp] The chains of the golem flail about weakly, and Ashlyn has to throw herself aside to escape their deadly arc [AP spent] With not enough momentum, however, the chains slow to a stop. [_slowed_, so no chains]

[Round 3 actions?]

_Downstairs_

[Round 2 actions: Jarrith, Tessa, etc.]

*That Which Lies Beneath (Round 2)*



Status
M: 22 [16/46, Paralyzed; +1 saves vs Portrait]
G: 20 [-19, moderately wounded]
P: 18 [no LoS]
C: 18 [slowed 2 rounds]
J: 17 [24/40]
T: 17
A: 16 [30/65; +1 saves vs Portrait]
T: 13 [-55 (12 fire) hp]
A: 11 [11/41, +1 saves vs Portrait]
K: 9
R: 8
L: 6 [36/55]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jun 25, 2009)

"What are you?!?  Why do you do this?!?  You needn't do what the Lord of this castle commands you to do!  Back away, I tell you!  Just back away out the door and we'll leave you alone!" Jarrith throws open the door behind him and tries his best to reason with whatever is standing between him and the others.  However, with it already taking several blows from his comrades, he is unsure what good his request will do.  (Diplomacy check to get it to go past him to the door behind him and leave them alone)

(OOC: I assume Diplomacy is a Standard action, correct?  If it's not, and Jarrith can still attack... he'll try and ascertain the creature's reaction to what he's said, and do a full attack with his rapiers if the reaction was negative.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 25, 2009)

OOC: Marot has already gone for round 3, correct?


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jun 26, 2009)

Tessa hesitated for a few moments- she had few options for dealing with an opponent that she couldn't see.  Deep within her mind, a voice urged her to burn whatever it was- but she fought down that urge.   After a bit of thought she finally came up with something she could do- she reached into her Haversack and extracted one of the scrolls the party had loaned to her...

OOC: Using the scroll of Invisibility Purge that she "inherited"- defensively if possible, with Concentration +12 (vs. DC 18 I think); if it works, it should cancel any invisibility within 25 feet for 5 minutes (CL 5)


----------



## stonegod (Jun 28, 2009)

s@squ@tch said:


> OOC: Marot has already gone for round 3, correct?



Yes, but A&A's round 3 actions immediately proceed your round 4 actions, so feel free to respond to their two posts.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 28, 2009)

*That Which Lies Beneath (Round 2)*

_Downstairs_

The situation was beyond what Jarrith had trained for, but something was definitely off. His words were somewhat soothing... but the creature, whatever it is, seemed unresponsive to the Stalker's hurried Common. [Diplomacy failed]

Trying to reveal the creature, Tessa carefully attempted to cast her spell. Refusing the call of fire, she completes the spell... and nothing happens. The magic worked, of that there was no doubt. She quickly wracked her brain... natural invisibility... the sound of wind... _An invisible stalker?_ But it was too large. But the similarities were hard to ignore: A creature created of air bent on death and bound to the will of its caller... [Scroll cast successfully; spell fails. Kn: Arcana successful]

Roaring something incomprehensible*, the sound of wind rises to gale force. With the force of a tornado, it rips at Landreth's flesh, though he feels another hit absorbed by his armor. Khensu is then caught off-guard by unseen jaws crushing his shoulder! The halfork coughs up blood as the wounds start to take their toll. [1 hit and 1 miss on Ladreth; 1 hit on Khensu. 11 to Ladreth, 5 to Khensu. Ladreth "bloodied"][sblock=*Draconic]The roar is something like Master demands. Servant obeys.[/sblock]

[Rest of downstairs up]

*That Which Lies Beneath (Round 2)*




Status
M: 22 [16/46, Paralyzed; +1 saves vs Portrait]
G: 20 [-19, moderately wounded]
P: 18 [no LoS]
C: 18 [slowed 2 rounds]
J: 17 [24/40]
T: 17
A: 16 [30/65; +1 saves vs Portrait]
T: 13 [-50 (12 fire) hp]
A: 11 [11/41, +1 saves vs Portrait]
K: 9 [57/62]
R: 8
L: 6 [25/55]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 28, 2009)

"I can only hope that the others are down these stairs!" Marot yells to the others. 

"I'm not sure we can take down the chain creature by ourselves -- but I think the other one can be destroyed."

 OOC: Does Marot have cover from "G" due his positioning in the stairwell, and if so (or if not) does he has LOS to "G" or "C"?


----------



## stonegod (Jun 28, 2009)

s@squ@tch said:


> OOC: Does Marot have cover from "G" due his positioning in the stairwell, and if so (or if not) does he has LOS to "G" or "C"?



He has cover from G and LOS to both


----------



## Stormwind (Jun 30, 2009)

Ashlyn, seeing the creature of chains slowing down, and realising that there is a tactical opportunity in the offering calls out to her companions, "Avron, keep slowing that thing down. Marot, once I've attacked, move us down the stairway, but only a little. Ten or fifteen foot between us and them should do the job. We can pull this off."

Good to her word, Ashlyn then focuses her attention on the statue as she orders her raven to harry it, and then her blade slices again and again past the statues defenses.

[Korppi: Harry vs statue (Will save vs DC15 or statue(G) suffers a -2 to AC)]
[Ashlyn: Full attack vs statue(G): attack +11/+6, damage 1d10+3/1d10+3]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 30, 2009)

*Marot the Transporter*

Marot watches the others while he scans the stairwell below, hoping to see some sign of the others, hopefully he can get them all back to safety -- which lies in numbers in this dark place.

He invokes his eldritch magicks once again and reaches out to touch Ashlyn and Avron.

OOC: Use _Flee the Scene _to move all three of us to where Marot would be at E'6', Ashlyn F'6', and Avron to F'7'.  If a defensive casting check would be required due to Marot's proximity to the chain monster, then Marot will 5' to H'6' first.


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 30, 2009)

Ladreth Dorkunan HP: 25/55 AC: 21

A confused Ladreth takes stock of his situation. He planned his two strikes as best as he could but still seemed to miss when he thought he would have hit and now his body is paying the penalty. An increasing line of blood trickles from both sides of his mouth, his body screaming in agony with each movement, the rends in his flesh pulling apart further as he brings his sword down again before he cuts it back across, hoping this time he'll strike whatever foul beast harries them.

Full Attack on the creature, same tactics as last round, trying to locate it by the results of the others' attacks.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 2, 2009)

Avron steps back from the creature's hoping he's out of their reach.  Intoning words in a spell, a web bursts from the corners of the room.

[sblock=ooc]5' step to H6 and cast Web centered on E2.  If Marot's action makes this action not possible, then Storm Bolt the chain golem to slow it.[/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jul 2, 2009)

Sir Khensu joins Ladreth in trying to take out this invisible foe.  "You may not be seen, but that does not mean you cannot bleed!" (Full attack)

As the two large weapons swing back and forth in the sort-of-open space in front of him, Jarrith knows that the more swings they take, the better the chance that some will hit.  "Hate to do this to you... but if you can't break your hold on what commands you, then we'll have to break it for you."  Suddenly, his rapiers begin flashing with an amazing speed that the other had not seen before (Full attack - first time with 4 rapier attacks! woot!)


----------



## stonegod (Jul 10, 2009)

*That Which Lies Beneath (Round 2)*

_Downstairs_

Resolute, Khensu continues to try to drop the unseen menace. His first swing lands on nothing, causing him to overextend on the next. [Miss due to concealment; normal miss]

Knowing something must be done for Landreth, the shifter druid channels some of nature's healing into him. It is not much, but its a start. [7hp]

Nodding to the druid, Ladreth focuses on the foe somewhere before him. He has better luck than the paladin, cutting two powerful cuts in the... air. He felt the blows land, though he cannot see their result. [33 total]

*That Which Lies Beneath (Round 3)*

_Downstairs_

Knowing what must be done, Jarrith spins into a flurry of rapid strikes. Mostly, he strikes nothing but air, but on the last, the blow rings out in the beast's bellow... and with a loud thump, it is clear it has fallen. [3 misses, 2 from normal, 1 from auto; 1 crit for 9; creature falls. But...]

Something isn't right. The creature has fallen, that is clear, the heavy rush of air still continues...? [Nothing attacks]

_Upstairs_

Ashlyn leads the way with an assault against the stone creature. It continues to ignore Koppri, but one of Ashlyn's strikes gets through regardless. A solid blow. [13hp, heavily wounded]

Avron calls forth strands of webbing to hold still their enemies. Both are tangled, but so is the lady paladin. [G, C, and Ashlyn fail save; Koppri succeeds, but is still entangled] Fortunately for Ashlyn, Marot's magics are not stopped by such flimsy physicality, and they continue to teleport down the stair.

The chain and stone creatures struggle helplessly against the webbing.

*That Which Lies Beneath (Round 3)*



Status
M: 22 [16/46; +1 saves vs Portrait]
G: 20 [-32, heavily wounded, webbed]
P: 18 [no LoS]
C: 18 [slowed 1 rounds, webbed]
J: 17 [24/40]
T: 17
A: 16 [30/65; +1 saves vs Portrait]
T: 13 [-87 (12 fire) hp]
A: 11 [11/41, +1 saves vs Portrait]
K: 9 [57/62]
R: 8
L: 6 [32/55]


----------



## Stormwind (Jul 11, 2009)

Ashlyn uses her expertise in combat to fight a highly defensive battle, focusing her attacks on the entangled stone creature as her sable raven continues to harry it.

As she fights she speaks to her companions behind her, "Heal up if you can, I'll hold them off"

[Korppi: Harry vs statue (Will save vs DC15 or statue(G) suffers a -2 to AC)]
[Ashlyn: Full attack (+6 improved expertise) vs statue(G): attack +5/+0, damage 1d10+3/1d10+3, (Improved expertise -> AC28)]


----------



## stonegod (Jul 14, 2009)

Tessa onwards is up downstairs, Avron and Marot upstairs.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 15, 2009)

Marot quickly trains his ear down the stairwell, along with his eyes, trying to either see a sign of, or hear a sign of the others.

OOC: I'm assuming that if Marot heard anything coming up from the stairwell, the listen check would be a free action?


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jul 16, 2009)

"Is it dead?  And why isn't that cursed wind stopping?"  Tessa's voice was cautious, wary, as if she were expecting their foe, whatever it was, to resume its attacks at any moment.  She did take a little advantage of the calm, tapping the wounded half-orc with her healing wand.

OOC: Draw wand of Cure Light Wounds, expend 1 charge on Ladreth.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jul 16, 2009)

"My Brother, make sure this thing is truly not going to bother us any more." says the shifter, and before Jarrith or anyone else can respond, Sir Khensu begins ascending the circular stairs.  He doesn't know where he is going other than up... but he does know that is where the rest of their friends went as well.  And if they are above, then that is where he is going to go.

(Double move up stairs to look for the other three)

Jarrith watches Khensu go, and he shrugs his shoulders.  He reaches out with his left rapier to find where the fallen invisible form is in front of him, doing his best to take the winds into account... and when he does, he drives both of his blades into it several times.  "If I knew how to stop this wind, I'd do it, folks... but I'm afraid my skill at meteorology is close to nil!" he shouts to the others over the sounds of rushing air.


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 16, 2009)

Ladreth is pained and confused and his face shows both. This whole invisible-wind combination thing is just messing with the poor brute's mind. The lashes he took were causing great amounts of hurt, but he was very pleased he was healing up. With one hand he withdrew a wand that looked strikingly similar to the one Tessa just used and hands it to her.

[sblock=pathfinderq1]As far as my records show this Wand of CLW is unused.[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Jul 20, 2009)

*That Which Lies Beneath (Round 3)*

_Upstairs_

Ashlyn smashes into the rocky creature twice more, enough to smash into pieces that hang stranded in the webbing.

OOC: Waiting on Avron upstairs

Marot strains to hear his companions, and thinks there might be something, but the howl of wind through the stairs masks anything for certain.


_Downstairs_

Tessa, unsure of what is going on, heals the halfork some. [6hp]. Ladreth offers the cleric his own wand, while the shifter does nothing. Khensu begins up the stair, but he is hindered by his armor. He is unsure, but there is a sound of something far up there....

Jarrith begins feeling around for the creature to deliver the killing blow. [First round of a 2 round coup de grace]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jul 21, 2009)

His armor may be heavy, but his resolve is strong... and thus Khensu continues the long trek up the stairs.  "Marot!" he shouts, hoping to receive some notification above the sounds of the retreating wind below him.

"Oh, for the love of the Flame... where the hell is it?" mumbles Jarrith, as he continues to try and line up his invisible shot.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jul 22, 2009)

Avron pulls a wand from his belt and taps Lady Ashlyn on the shoulder with it.  "Yeah smash it to bits, show it that weapons work better than wind for erosion!  Too bad you didn't havea hammer, it's probably be more effective.  I had a hammer once, but I seemed to lose it one day.  I thought about getting another, but then I found it again!  It was in my pack, imagine that!"


----------



## renau1g (Jul 22, 2009)

Not sure if there are any further threats, Ravika calls upon nature's blessing to create a minor downpour in the spaces between her and Jarrith.

[sblock=OOC]
Standard: _Create Water_ using it to create 14 gallons of water, spread out over each of the four squares A3,4 B3,4 (3.5 gallons in each)
[/sblock]


----------



## Stormwind (Jul 28, 2009)

Ashlyn gives a swift order and her sable raven begins to baffle the creature of chains.

She then focuses her mind on the healing energy deep within herself and  lets it flood out of her once again.

[Korppi: Baffle vs chains (Will save vs DC15 or chains(C) cannot make AoO's)]
[Ashlyn: Turn undead -> Sacred healing (Fast healing III to all living within 60ft for 5 rounds)]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 6, 2009)

*Marot the Deadly*

Heeding the paladin's advice, he pulls a scroll from his pack and reads it aloud, infusing himself with a trace of positive energy.

Still straining to hear anything from down below, he yells out,"Jarrith?  Khensu?  Anyone?"

[sblock=OOC]
Use scroll of _Cure Light Wounds _upon self, _UMD_ +15 with take 10 from _Deceive item _= autosuccess.  1d8+1 healed
[/sblock]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Aug 8, 2009)

OOC: [sblock] I am away from the internet from later tonight until Wednesday or so (8/12).  Let Tessa tag along if things ramp back up to speed while I'm gone- she'll stick to healing via wand unless things get much worse. [/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Aug 10, 2009)

OOC: I'll wrap this battle up as we are just in clean up.

Ashlyn and Avron, working together, manage to disable the thing of chains while Marot rushes downstairs to find his brothers. Khensu, traveling up them, soon hears the faint words of the warlock, and they meet somewhere halfway between the first (Chapel) and second (library) floors. Apparently, the trap lifted the three high above where they had been before (third floor).

Just as Jarrith is about to finish off the beast, a weakned blow from it indicates it had risen again. Regeneration! Of course! Kill it with fire! Her words had a bit of madness to it, but with Jarrith knocking the beast out and Ravikia applying fire to it, it was soon dead, the hall quite once more.


----------



## Stormwind (Aug 10, 2009)

As the chain creature falls, Ashlyn speaks to Avron, "I don't like leaving the portrait there, it's too dangerous. If you can keep an eye out for the others, I'll deal with the portrait."
She then steps back onto the landing and taking a two handed grip on her blade she begins to destroy the portrait, making sure that it remains face down on the floor while she does so. (If it seems to take no damage from the sunsword (1d10+4), Ashlyn will try her silver dagger (1d4+3), and if that fails, will then bash it with her shield (1d4+2). If none of the above damage the portrait, then she'll pause and rethink.)

Whilst Ashlyn occupies herself with the portrait, her raven will maintain a watch.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 10, 2009)

"A sight for sore eyes, my brother," says Marot to Khensu in the stairwell.

"I feared that the lady and myself were in too deep by ourselves upstairs -- quite a deadly trap."

"Lets hurry back up there to make sure they are still ok."


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Aug 24, 2009)

Sir Khensu nods at Marot.  "Aye.  Lets.  When you, Lady Ashlyn, and Avron are all set, we should then return downstairs to make sure the other have finished off the invisible beast that was released when you were sent hurtling upwards."

The shifter follows Marot up the stairs to find the others.

"Stupid thing..." Jarrith mumbles, and doing his best to avoid kicking the body like an angry twelve-year-old.  "Well let's see if we can get this thing moved against a wall or something, so it isn't in our way in case we have to come rushing down this hallway again, eh?"  He slides his rapiers into his scabbards, and then reaches down in an attempt to find the invisible thing at his feet.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 24, 2009)

"Invisible beast?"

After seeing that Avron and Ashlyn have defeated the chain monster, Marot runs back down the stairs to the rest of the group, and to see this invisible creature.

[sblock=OOC]
Head downstairs and get a view of the invisible creature -- using See the Unseen -- he does his best to describe its appearance to the others.

[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Aug 25, 2009)

The scholar does as The Lady says, that is until Marot's exclamation of an invisible creature. The crazed man shuffles after the warlock after a moment, his old task forgotten.  As the warlock speaks aloud it's appearance, Avron searches his cloudy memory for it's identity.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 25, 2009)

The group manages to reconnect. After a moment, it is determined that the trap lead Ashlyn and the others to the room above the library level they had explored previously. Quite a trap, indeed.

With Marot's eyes and Avron's brain, it is soon determined that the large corpse was a war stalker. Rare, rare! Weapons of war from the time of Giants or beyond. Only seventy there were, all invisible troll-like creatures bound to the will of another. Fascinating! 

Bound to the will of another... perhaps that explains its strange behavior?

Marot tells his brother of the safe, and with a shrug, he heads back up the stair. He finds the lady paladin fishing of the destruction of a painting. Smiling, the Stalker takes up the safe. After a while, he manages to open it, finding a delicate lattice of jewels in a baroque design—and ancient necklace of some value. [Its pricey, let me tell you. At least a few thousand gp by Jarrith's estimate]

Status
M: 31/46
J: 24/40
A: 45/65
A: 26/41
K: 57/62
L: 38/55


----------



## renau1g (Aug 25, 2009)

Ravika breathes a sigh of relief with the invisible monster dead and the group still breathing. She will wait while the others decide on the next move, she hardly bats an eye at the expensive necklace, material goods having no hold over her.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Aug 25, 2009)

As he swings the door of the safe open, then reaches in to grab the necklace, Jarrith looks back at Marot and gives him a lopsided grin.  "A safe hidden behind a picture.  Interesting.  In a few hundred years this might be cliched, but right now it's kind of impressive."  The stalker chuckles to himself.

As he pulls the bejeweled piece out of the safe, Jarrith's eyes widen and he lets out a low, slow whistle.  "Now, _speaking_ of impressive..."  He turns back to the group.  "Anyone want a pendant?  Nice little trinket?"


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 25, 2009)

"I can expect animated portraits to be all the rage this fall in Sharn..." Marot says as he rolls his eyes,"With luck, we can be out ahead of the curve and perhaps turn a small profit from the high-society types."


----------



## stonegod (Aug 25, 2009)

Jarrith notes the safe is quite old, but notices something odd about the ruins of the portrait out of the corner of his eyes.

Picking up the pieces, he mutters, Son of a... before showing the it to the others.

On the back of the frame is clear as day: The mark of House Kundarak.

OOC: Let me know if you are going to check out the door on the portrait level, the stair up on the portrait level, or the door in the basement once you decide.


----------



## Stormwind (Aug 26, 2009)

Once she finishes dismantling the malignant magical portrait, Ashlyn, noticing that several members of the group are in need of healing, once again reaches deep within herself and waves of healing energy emanate from her and wash over the group.

[2x Turn undead -> Sacred healing (30 points healed per person)]


As Jarrith opens the safe and whistles at what he finds within, Ashlyn looks at the ancient necklace with obvious appreciation for its beauty and craftsmanship, and with a touch of nostalgia she responds "Not for me I'm afraid, although it is a truly exquisite piece."
After a few moments, and noticing that no-one else seems to have any particular interest in the piece, Ashlyn gingerly takes the necklace from Jarrith and places it in the haversack with the rest of the group gear.

A few moments later when Jarrith makes his observations regarding the frame of the portrait, Ashlyn frowns "Kundarak, ... what business does the banking guild have with the creatures that reside here? Perhaps it is nothing to concern us, but I like this not!"


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Stormwind said:


> "Kundarak, ... what business does the banking guild have with the creatures that reside here? Perhaps it is nothing to concern us, but I like this not!"



Jarrith raises an eyebrow.  "Curious.  You don't suppose this safe is connected through Kundarak's arcane vault system, do you?  Although I'm sure it would be useful for the Lord to access whatever was in here from any House banking facility outside these lands... it would have cost a pretty penny for that to have been set up."  He glances at the necklace as Ashlyn puts it in the haversack.  "I hope that someone isn't going to come looking for that thing from the outside world at some point.  They'll gt a bit of a shock when they find their connecting safe empty."

The Stalker hitches his belt and prepares to return downstairs to continue in the direction they were going.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 26, 2009)

[sblock=Avron]If the Castle is as old as it seems, House Kundarak had not formed as a major force when it was built. The safe may be old, but the picture is recent. Very odd considering the place's supposed isolation.[/sblock][sblock=Jarrith, Marot, & Ashlyn]You remember something Ireena said: 







Ireena said:


> "The only other strangers were the dwarf more than two month's hence, and those unseemly gentlemen nearly a year ago. Father had words with them all, and I have not seen any of them since."



[/sblock]


----------



## Stormwind (Aug 26, 2009)

DEFCON 1 said:


> Jarrith raises an eyebrow.  "Curious.  You don't suppose this safe is connected through Kundarak's arcane vault system, do you?  Although I'm sure it would be useful for the Lord to access whatever was in here from any House banking facility outside these lands... it would have cost a pretty penny for that to have been set up."  He glances at the necklace as Ashlyn puts it in the haversack.  "I hope that someone isn't going to come looking for that thing from the outside world at some point.  They'll gt a bit of a shock when they find their connecting safe empty."



"I doubt that this safe was connected to Kundarak's arcane vaults. For one thing this safe had but a simple lock, whereas Kundarak's vaults require a special word of access. I've used them in the past and they are very reliable, albeit a bit on the expensive side."

"No, what I was referring to was the portrait insofar as whether it was provided by House Kundarak as a security device. The thing is, I had thought that this place had not had contact with the outside world for some significant period of time. Perhaps the dwarf that Irene mentioned earlier was of House Kundarak?"

Ashlyn is quiet for a moment before she asks a question aimed at Jarrith, Khensu and Marot, "How well do you trust your employer and those backing the expedition? I must admit that I have my doubts about the wisdom of providing Mateush with what he seeks. He does not inspire my trust. And this matter of House Kundarak's prior knowledge of this place ... "
Ashlyn's voice trails off ...


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Aug 27, 2009)

"I can only wonder if they had something to do with that trap as well- the dwarves have quite a reputation, and that was a very impressive set-up," Tessa mused as they headed back down the stairs.  "Hopefully that means we're on the right track..."


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 1, 2009)

Ladreth stands by while Lady Ashlyn's healing magicks wash over his body in a welcome respite from the incessant pain sourced from his invisible foe. The talk of different houses and stuff didn't make too much sense to the half-orc, the mistrust of his employer was a sensitive subject, however. Ladreth, thankfully, didn't ask questions, he left that to better, more capable people.

The one thing the brute silently hoped for was more tangible opponents, as he was ill-equipped and scared of the psychological torture that seemed eminent with a place this ominous. Yet still the warrior remained stoic and strong throughout, ever alert for danger.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Sep 2, 2009)

After inspecting the safe, Avron nods enthusiatically.  "No the safe is too old for the Kundarak's.  It would have been made before the house existed formally.  The painting though..."  The scholar trails off, scratching his forearm where the aberrant mark lay.  He then yanks hard at his stubbly beard, and pulls out a dagger, trimming it, and manages to cut himself.  A thin line of blood is seen dripping down his jawline to his chin.  He doesn't seem to care.


----------



## renau1g (Sep 4, 2009)

"Can we move along if you're done looking at that thing?" Ravika asked the others. "We can start at the bottom and work up?"


----------



## stonegod (Sep 8, 2009)

The picture is a mystery, and with little left to go one, the group decides to return back to the basement. Stepping over the disolving corpse of... whatever it was... Jarrith forces open the semi-stuck door to a large hallway.

The low ceiling of this long hall sags under heavy stone beams. A fog clings to the floor in thick patches, obscuring everything less than 3 feet above the floor. Several worn doors dot the wall opposite as well as a wide stair, with a larger double pair to the west. A figure, initially unaware of you, stands in the eastern end of the hall before a set of wrought iron bars, mumbling and giggling to himself.

As Avron sneezes from the dusty haze, the man quickly turns. What hair remains on his head is in disarray, his clothes a bedraggled mess of something perhaps once fine. Sunken eyes look at you with a look familiar to those who have spent time with the archivist... the look of the mad.

The man scrunches his face a moment as you enter, then declares with an accent somewhere between the thickness of Barovia and the hard vowels of Karnnath. You there! Yes, you. Why aren't you in your room in the South Tower? Master said that's where you were staying. You'd best retire there, or Cyrus will surely take blame! Back up, now, back! Turn around and up those four floors. Go!







OOC: You are the grey circle on the map.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 8, 2009)

"Calm yourself, Cyrus." says Marot.

"We were simply looking for Master -- have you seen him lately?  Please tell me, for I need to beg for his forgiveness."

[sblock=OOC]
Bluff +15, Diplomacy +12 (if needed)
[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Sep 9, 2009)

s@squ@tch said:


> "We were simply looking for Master -- have you seen him lately?  Please tell me, for I need to beg for his forgiveness."



Cyrus squints his eyes a moment, stepping away from the metal bars. The Master? Not in days. Minutes? One of those. He is obviously confused. Could be anywhere.


----------



## stonegod (Sep 11, 2009)

Cyrus looks at the group focusing on itself. "Well, be back with you before the Master is a yelling!"


----------



## EvolutionKB (Sep 12, 2009)

Avron shuffles closer to the man, hunched slightly, staring heavily.  "Do you know where the master is?"


----------



## stonegod (Sep 12, 2009)

EvolutionKB said:


> Avron shuffles closer to the man, hunched slightly, staring heavily.  "Do you know where the master is?"



Cyrus shrugs and looks at his dirty fingernails. "Somewhere. Doing what Master does. Does not share with Cyrus. Cyrus cooks and cleans and..." He snaps his fingers as if recollecting something. "Something on the pot! Something on the pot!" and then races into the middle door in the north wall.

OOC: Assuming no one stops him, that is.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Sep 14, 2009)

Jarrith watches the strange little man run through the door, and then reaches behind him to pull free a piton and hammer.  "Shall I lock the door behind him so he doesn't hurt himself?  Because I think it's fair to say we're moving forward with or without his approval."

Unless someone stops him, the Stalker will go to the door that Cyrus went through, close it, then bang a piton through it so it can't open again.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 14, 2009)

"What if there is some clue in the room that this Cyrus just ran into?"

With a quick "BAMF", Marot disappears from his spot near Jarrith, and appears through the door that Cyrus just ran.

Marot will continue to follow Cyrus from a short distance for a little while -- he is curious as to where the crazed lunatic has gone, but will not venture too far from the main group -- mainly a room or two in distance.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Sep 15, 2009)

Avron shrugs and looks over the room for anything valuable.


----------



## Stormwind (Sep 15, 2009)

Ashlyn is a little startled at Marot's sudden disappearance, presumeably following the madman that they had just made the acquaintance of. 

Regardless she nods to Jarrith to proceed with spiking shut the door, "That would probably be wise!"

Having said that, she then walks up to the door alongside Jarrith and stares at it intently as if she were looking through it. Having done that she then turns around slowly to ensure there are no undead nearby in any other direction either.

[Detect undead to sense any undead within the room (standard action gives full information due to lightbringer detect undead ability)]


----------



## stonegod (Sep 15, 2009)

[sblock=Inside]Marot vanishes, appearing behind the madman, who hardly notices. The steaming kitchen he appears in is ripe with a horrible odor of decay. A huge pot bubbles in the center of the room over blazing fire, its green, muddy contents rolling over and over. Beside it, a desiccated zombie repeatedly plunges its hands in over and over.

Cyrus, pulling out a large spoon, moves over the pot, hitting the zombie several times with the spoon before stiring. I'm not the cook I used to be, he yells to Marot over the boiling, and cackles.

Marot quickly sees that there are two doors two the kitchen, both on the wall behind him.[/sblock]Outside, Jarot quickly manages to block the door [Disable Device] while Ashlyn moves aside. Her gaze is assaulted by the overall taint of this place, but she quickly senses the presence of two undead somewhere in the room.

The hallway is bare itself, but the iron gate to the east may hold something of note.


----------



## Stormwind (Sep 15, 2009)

As Jarrith spikes the door closed, Ashlyn states "Two undead inside there ... Hope that Marot can handle himself."
"If the undead can be contained within, then we can handle them later."

Ashlyn then moves over towards the east wall with the iron bars that the madman was looking through earlier and repeats her staring act.

[Detect undead through the iron bars]


----------



## renau1g (Sep 15, 2009)

Ravika itches at a flea left over from her wolf-form and twirls the wand in her hand as her eyes dart from side to side.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 15, 2009)

[sblock=Inside]Marot studies the macabre situation in the kitchen, expecting to see body parts spilling over the large pot at any moment.

Doing his best to act like free-roaming zombies don't bother him, _("DogsZombies can sense fear, Marot!_) Marot starts questioning Cyrus once again.

"What did you forget in the pot?  Master really has no patience for a recipe gone wrong."

"Surely Master will come 'round and view your masterpiece soon."

As he talks to Cyrus, Marot is a thought away from BAMF'ing back outside, but he walks over to the other door and peeks through it, hoping to see the rest of the group outside.

[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Sep 16, 2009)

[sblock=Inside]Cyrus continues to stir. "Hmm? Just must keep it boiling, boiling. Don't want to overburn!" He says nothing about the Master.

Marot eases his way to the other side, opening the door just enough to see the others in the hall. The zombie splashing in the pot moans at the warlock as he edges close.[/sblock]The group sees one of the other doors open just a bit; Marot is framed in it, peering out. As for the iron bars, it appears to be a wine cellar next to a servant stair. Casks older than time line the walls save for the back one across from the bars. That is taken up by a large stained glass mosaic, lit from within. At first glance, it appears to be an image of banquet in honor of some sort of triumph, but a trick of the light makes it seem to flicker between scenes of debauchery and depravity as you watch.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 16, 2009)

*Marot the Deadly*

Marot gives the room a once over for any magical auras, then quietly leaves the kitchen through the unblocked door.

Once outside,"One zombie in there with Cyrus, hunched over a large boiling pot of _something_."

"I also saw a few magical auras in there -- possibly items in the cupboards that might be of interest.  Cyrus also has a large cleaver in there that is of magical nature.


----------



## stonegod (Sep 16, 2009)

[sblock=Inside]Marot gives the room a quick glance, noticing that one of the cleavers on the cluttered counter glows magically and there appears to be some faint glows inside the cupboards.[/sblock]


----------



## Stormwind (Sep 16, 2009)

Aslyn turns back towards the others as Marot speaks, and a moment later she replies "One Zombie and Cyrus you say, ... yet I sensed two undead in there."

Ashlyn moves up to the door that Marot just exited and peers into the room, taking another look at Cyrus and then looking over the room, trying to determine the location of the other undead aura, if it is not Cyrus.


----------



## stonegod (Sep 16, 2009)

Stormwind said:


> Ashlyn moves up to the door that Marot just exited and peers into the room, taking another look at Cyrus and then looking over the room, trying to determine the location of the other undead aura, if it is not Cyrus.



As Ashlyn peers in, Cyrus waves cheerfully, taking the spoon out of the green goo. He blathers a bit while she concentrates.

"Lost, eh? Cyrus can take you where you go."

Ashlyn's other sight shows that the other undead, other than the zombie, must 
be hidden or gone, for she no longer senses it.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Sep 16, 2009)

"Marot, perhaps you should come back out, and I'll... secure... that second door as well, eh?" Jarrith mumbles quietly so that the warlock can hear but Cyrus cannot.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 16, 2009)

Marot gives the universal symbol of "hold on, wait a second" to Jarrith.

He walks over to the cupboards where he sensed the magical auras and opens the doors.

Mumbling,"Master wanted me to get a few things for him."

He'll take a quick look in the cupboards, trying to locate the items with the magical auras and pocket them.

OOC: Bluff +15, Diplomacy +12 to smooth out any craziness, if needed.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Sep 17, 2009)

Avron happily hums to himself as he looks around the room for anything interesting.


----------



## Stormwind (Sep 17, 2009)

stonegod said:


> Ashlyn's other sight shows that the other undead, other than the zombie, must
> be hidden or gone, for she no longer senses it.



Ashlyn frowns in consternation and then looks over the room again from the doorway, this time more thoroughly as she tries to locate the other undead presence, checking the cupboards and even the floor, walls and ceiling just in case the other presence was incorporeal.



stonegod said:


> As Ashlyn peers in, Cyrus waves cheerfully, taking the spoon out of the green goo. He blathers a bit while she concentrates.
> 
> "Lost, eh? Cyrus can take you where you go."



As she does so she absentmindedly replies to Cyrus, "Thank you, but I think we'll manage ... although if you could direct us to the tombs below, that would be most helpful"


----------



## stonegod (Sep 17, 2009)

Cyrus begins to respond to Ashlyn as Marot searches the cupboards, when an gangrenous hand reaches out of the pot and grabs Marot! The warlock stiffens as some sort of paralysis overcomes him!

Chaos quickly erupts. Cyrus yells at _whatever_ was in the thick iron pot to stop, but to no avail, the undead ignoring him completely. It emerges a decaying mix of bones and putrid organs that distend itself around the creatures arms and foul tongue. The zombie also takes notice of the warlock and the paladin.

But the party has faced worse. Ashlyn engages the wretched thing of bone and organs, keeping it away from Marot. Others rush in behind her, the only other entrance blocked. The zombie is little more than a nusaince, and Khensu easily shoves into the green goo of the pot where it troubles no one. 

The other undead proves to be a little more a problem, especially with the narrow confines of the kitchen. At one point, it grabbed Jarrith after a particulary good hit by the Stalker, but it could not keep him pinned nor paralyzed. After some minor electrical bolts from Avron and assistance from Ladreth after shoving away the pot, it was finally vanquished.

The party takes a breath admist the dank ruin of the kitchen while Cyrus, who had backed himself against the wall utters, "That wasn't the secret ingredient at all. Hmm."

OOC: One folks are down about 10 hp average. Marot is paralyzed for another minute after the combat.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 17, 2009)

*Marot the Unresistant to Paralysis*

As he regains motion to his limbs, the warlock curses his weakness.

"Dammit!  Why do I freeze up at he slightest touch of these foul undead!  I am beginning to think that I am indeed allergic to undead and must pursue another line of work..."

Then he continues to pilfer the remaining magical aura objects from the cupboards, mumbling obscenities.


----------



## Stormwind (Sep 17, 2009)

The fight over, Ashlyn reaches within herself and once again healing energies wash over the group, including mad Cyrus.

[Turn undead -> Sacred healing (15hp healed to each living creature within the room)]


Ashlyn then turns to Cyrus, "Sorry about the interruption, ... where were we ... oh yes, did you know of a way down to the tombs?"
Ashlyn's tone is somewhat conciliatory, and she seems to completely ignore the fact that they have just decimated a couple of undead right in front of him.

[Diplomacy +10 (and Gather information +10 if appropriate) to improve relations with Cyrus and try to learn where the tombs are located]
[Sense motive +10 to assess Cyrus's motives as they speak]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Sep 17, 2009)

s@squ@tch said:


> "Dammit!  Why do I freeze up at he slightest touch of these foul undead!  I am beginning to think that I am indeed allergic to undead and must pursue another line of work..."



"Undead?  No, no, my dear Brother... from my eyes it appeared as though you froze in the presence of a bread pudding.  Which says much about your culinary palate.  I'd hate to see what you'd do when confronted with a strawberry tart or a mushroom and cheese omlette." Jarrith lightly teases Marot with a twinkle in his eye.

"Let us make sure not to bring out any jerky, lest our friend panic and fall faint." Jarrith says to the others.


----------



## stonegod (Sep 18, 2009)

Marot grumbles but manages to find the oversized magical cleaver and a bottle in the back of the cupboard labeled "Hot Sauce" that appears to be magical. The former would likely find use as a scimitar, the other, after a bit of examination, seems to entail fire. [_cleaver +1_ (treat as a scimitar), and a _potion of fire breath_]

Cyrus pats himself off once the battle is over, then looks to Ashlyn as she speaks. "Hmm? Oh. Back the way you came, down the stairs. Must have missed them." Looking at the destruction, he chuckles. "This reminds me of the corpse and the axe! See, there was this corpse, all dead and rotting, see? And this axe... a red one... it was sticking out of the corpse, see? It was sticking out so it sort of looked like the corpse had three arms, see? Ah ha! Ha hahahahahaha!"

He seems very pleased with his joke.

OOC: I think I missed describing the spiral stair continues to go down earlier (the one you came down initially). It does.


----------



## stonegod (Sep 21, 2009)

While the others decide their next move, Avron finishes his interrupted examination of the set-aside room. It appears to be a wine cellar. Several old casks can be seen, but nothing else save cobwebs and the disturbing glass.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Sep 21, 2009)

"OOO!  Wine!  I bet it is good!  I bet it is!  Here come on let's make a toast!"  The crazed man, begins rolling the cask toward the center of the room.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 21, 2009)

*Marot*

"Har-Har there Jarrith."

The flame-haired warlock quickly pockets the items then BAMMFS's into the main corridor again, only to see the mad-man pushing a barrel of wine towards him.

"Watch yourself, that thing could have undead in it as well."

Marot then BAMMFS's over into the wine cellar and does a quick look around for magical auras.


----------



## Stormwind (Sep 21, 2009)

Ashlyn makes a mental note of Cyrus's directions, _ok ... back, and down the stairs then ..._, before smiling at Cyrus's joke. It is a grim smile however, as she imagines  decapitating a zombie and leaving it lying with an axe protruding from it's rib cage.

She then turns to Cyrus and speaks, "Thank you for the directions, much appreciated. ... Here's a little something to help with your cooking"
Ashlyn moves over to the large pot and it suddenly radiates light.
"That should help you with your cooking for the next hour or so!"

"Well we won't disturb you any longer."
Aslyn then walks towards the door and prepares to head back to the stairs that they came down.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Sep 23, 2009)

Sir Khensu follows along behind Lady Ashlyn.  "We will continue on.  The crypt must be beneath the castle main somewhere.  I follow you, M'Lady."


----------



## renau1g (Sep 25, 2009)

Ravika will stare at Avron as he wheels it into the room, "Thirsty?" she asks, genuinely wondering what he planned to do with the wine.


----------



## stonegod (Sep 25, 2009)

As Avron begins to a move a barrel and Marot teleports in, the pane of glass distorts to an image of a dragon of wine or blood rising from the depicted glasses. At the same time, the cellar is flooded with a foul odor, a blood red gas that covers the two men. Both cough for a moment, but seem to be otherwise unaffected.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Sep 26, 2009)

"Like I said..." *cough, cough*, "Good wine!"


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Sep 26, 2009)

Tessa had been silent for some time, deeply troubled by yet another living reminder of the madness which seemed to infest this land.  THIS was what awaited her, surely, if tales of aberrant dragonmarks were to be believed...

But she would be strong, and she had her faith in the Sovereign Host to sustain her.  That would have to be enough to resist the lure of the flames.

She paused in the doorway, ready to follow Ashlyn and Khensu.  "If you gentlemen are through with your need for drink, the stairs are this way..."


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 28, 2009)

Ladreth had been staying back after the brief encounter in the boiling pot room. He'd cleaned his blade from the ichor and watched from the room as the madman had excitedly discovered a cask of wine. When the others seemed to want to press on, Ladreth brought up the rear, his blade always out, ready to defend against the seen and the unseen. But at the moment, he patiently waited for Marot and Avron to finish their fit of coughing and move along to the stairs.


----------



## renau1g (Sep 28, 2009)

Ravika will follow the other female towards the stairs.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Sep 28, 2009)

Avron rolls the cask to the stairs.  There is a disappointed look on his face, as he realizes he isn't strong enough to carry around much further.  The scholar leaves the cask near the stairs and follows the others.


----------



## stonegod (Sep 29, 2009)

Descending into the depths, its gets cooler and sound of water can be heard. As you reach the end of the stair, its source becomes clear. Black, still water fills the arched hallway here, the water's surface like black glass disturbed only by occasional condensation. Two arched doorways lead off either side of the hall to half submerged iron doors. A weak cry for help occasionally sounds from the sound door.


----------



## stonegod (Sep 30, 2009)

OOC: Just to make clear, there are three exits other than the stairs: The two doors mentioned north and south and another at the far end of the hall.


----------



## Stormwind (Sep 30, 2009)

@stonegod: I assume the sounds come from the 'south' door (not the 'sound' door)?

Ashlyn looks at Jarrith and tilts her head in the direction of the southern door. Then she draws her blade and proceeds carefully to the door. Once the others are ready and in position, she'll nod to Jarrith to open the door.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

"Don't trust any sounds you hear in this place, people.  I've seen enough magicians produce fake sounds and voices to know that nothing is necessarily as it seems."  The stalker moves to the south door with Lady Ashlyn and takes a few seconds to do a quick scan of anything untoward.  If he notices a wire, a lock, something... he does his duty to bypass it, and then once he finds it to be clear, he reaches out and gently grasps the knob.

Turning back to the group and placing his other hand on the grip of his rapier, he nods to the others and says quietly...  "Careful now, here we go."  He then slowly opens the door and looks in.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Sep 30, 2009)

*Marot*

Marot walks behind the others.

As Jarrith begins to prattle on about sounds, magicians, wires and locks, the warlock brings his hand up to his face and begins to mimic the stalkers words with his hand.

As the door opens, the warlock says in a sarcastic tone,"Once more into the breach we go...."


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Sep 30, 2009)

Tessa looked ahead with a perceptible discomfort, then took her place in line as the others began to move forward.  "Be careful," she said quietly.  "Who knows what is lurking in this water."  She paused for just a moment to sling her shield across her back, so she could carry both her Everbright lantern and wand of missiles...


----------



## EvolutionKB (Oct 1, 2009)

Avron mumbles to himself about not drinking the water.  He sloshes forward, hoping to be in the middle of the group.  "Imagine all the great things that could be in there!  Leeches like in the swamp maybe, or perhaps an electric eel as big as a tree!  Oh!  Oh!  Maybe a waterlogged zombie that drowns you with a glance!"


----------



## stonegod (Oct 1, 2009)

The south door is more below the water level, making opening it difficult. After some difficulty, Jarrith is able to shudder it open. Beyond, brackish, smelly water floods the chamber, providing only a few feet of clear air between the surface and a dripping ceiling thick with greenish-black growth. Intact cellblocks run along the south wall. Corpses float aimlessly in the two nearest, black bile in their veins. For the far cell comes the cries for help: A lone villager holding on as best he can.

Hey! Can you get me out of here? I'm so glad to see you! I can't believe I've survived for this long. I figured if I didn't drown, the undead would get me!


----------



## Stormwind (Oct 2, 2009)

Ashlyn looks around the room quickly, ...

[Detect undead (looking around the room, including the villager)]

... and then she looks at Jarrith, and tilts her head at the cell holding the villager. Choosing her words carefully, she says "What do you think, *can* you open that?"


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 2, 2009)

*Marot the _______ (insert adjective here)*

Marot waits for the Lightbringer to sweep the immediate area for undead.

He, himself, gives a cursory inspection of his surroundings for any magical auras that are not coming from his companions.

OOC: How far is the cell door from our location?


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Oct 2, 2009)

Stormwind said:


> "What do you think, *can* you open that?"



Jarrith glances down the hall towards the cell which holds the man and begins sloshing his way down it.  The stench is horrid, and it takes all his endurance not to lose his stomach to it.  As he approaches the cell, he allows his senses to drift out to the man who is captured.  (Detect Evil)  Once he comes upon the cell, he stands a few steps away from the bars so he could not be reached, should the man lunge for him, and Jarrith then begins a quick conversation.  "Not the best location to be caught in, it looks like.  Got lost on the way to the market, did you?"  As the convo continues, his intuition checks to see if he can tell if the prisoner is being truthful with him or not.  (Sense Motive)


----------



## EvolutionKB (Oct 8, 2009)

"I could really go for a sausage.  Those ones from Karrnath, that have the wonderful spices...oh and the beer that they serve too..."


----------



## stonegod (Oct 8, 2009)

[sblock=Ashlyn]Standing at the back, knowing her armor would be a detriment, Ashlyn shudders as it is made clear the two "corpses" are indeed bear the taint of undead. They, however, remain unmoving as Jarrith enters the room.[/sblock]Jarrith wades into the cellblock, the stagnant water making navigation very difficult. The man cries out as Jarrith gets closer, She's mad. The madwoman. Consorting with the dead and now this dark place. All know its curses! The Stalker takes a moment to assess the situation. [sblock=Jarrith]The man is touched by avarice and greed, the signs of it clear. Detect Evil. His main motives are clear, he does want out of the cell and is concerned or against this 'madwoman.' But Jarrith has the nagging feeling he's not telling them everything, though he does not seem hostile. Sense Motive[/sblock]


----------



## Stormwind (Oct 8, 2009)

As she carefully looks over the room, Ashlyn suddenly cries out "Jarrith, 'ware the corpses in the other cells. They bear the taint of the undead"

Ashlyn steps forward with her blade drawn and stands ready to move to intercept should the 'corpses' even begin to move.

[Ready action to move to intercept]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Oct 8, 2009)

"Madwoman, eh?  And what be the name of this madwoman?  And for that matter, what is your name, sir, and how did you come to get locked up down here?"  Jarrith takes a few sloshing steps closer to the cell, but remains just out of arms reach.  Although he doesn't believe the man to be a direct threat, there's no telling what he might try and do.  "We are well aware of the undead, both intelligent and non- that wander this place, so you'll have to excuse me if I cannot take you directly at face-value.  Answer my questions in the name of the Light, and if they are satisfactory, I shall endeavor to open your cage."


----------



## ethandrew (Oct 8, 2009)

Not wanting the hunter to be caught and surrounded by undead and the prisoned man in a less than ideal situation, Ladreth wades out with his greatsword drawn, sloshing his steps toward the two floating undead, just in case something happens.


----------



## stonegod (Oct 9, 2009)

The man shakes water out of his shaggy hair. "I am Emil. My family and I live on edge of woods, outside the town. Nigh two weeks ago, during wolf attacks, madwoman appear on our farm with the speaking dead. Forced me to go with them, guide them here. I do not know her name, only that she consorts with the dead. Now, get me out, please! I can fight!"


----------



## renau1g (Oct 9, 2009)

As the others converse with the man, Ravika tries to understand his motives and whether his words are true, she struggles with who to trust in this dark place.

[sblock=OOC]
sense motive (1d20 5=17)
[/sblock]


----------



## Stormwind (Oct 9, 2009)

Ashlyn barely pays the villager any heed as her attention is captured by the undead 'corpses' in the cells. She takes the crossbow hanging from her belt and loads it, before taking careful aim and firing at the 'corpse' floating in the nearest cell.

[Crossbow attack +9, damage 1d8+1d6(fire) (Alchemical flare bolt)]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Oct 10, 2009)

Avron pulls a vial of holy water from his belt.  "You can fight?  Of course, course you can fight!  Let me bless you my son!"  Avron pops the lid on the vial, pouring some in his hand and flinging it at the man.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Oct 10, 2009)

Tessa remained near the back of the group, her attention mostly focused on the way behind them.  The dark water gave her a chill, on both a physical and an emotional level, and she had confidence that the others could handle whatever madness the poor prisoner might be suffering from.

Something within her mind kept struggling, a voice which kept calling out for fire to keep the chill and the murky filth of the waters away.  For now, she kept that voice under a semblance of control, and continued to watch the passage behind them, alert for any signs of something sneaking up on them...


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 13, 2009)

*Marot*

Marot gave thought to teleporting into the man's cage to grab him then return, but then rethought that idea.  

The floating dead nearby gave him more reasons than not to play this situation with a bit more care and foresight.

Instead, he takes aim at one of the floating corpses and sends a blast of energy surging towards it.

"Have at thee vile floaty-thingy!"

OOC: _Spirit Blast _at closest floating corpse  +9 ranged touch, 4d6+4 damage


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Oct 14, 2009)

After seeing the results of Avron's "blessing"... if nothing untowards occurs to Emil in the cell, Jarrith sloshes up to the cell door, pulls forth his tools, and begins picking the lock of the cell.  "You want to fight, eh?  Well, as you make your way out of this castle, you'll most certainly get your wish."

Once the door pops open, Jarrith turns to the others and says "Khensu and I will escort this gentleman up and out of the castle.  Make your way to where you're going, and we'll meet up with you soon."

If the man tries to object and say that he wants to go with us, Jarrith frowns at him and shakes his head.  "We are not babysitters.  You have no weapons, no armor, and have spent two days submerged in sludgey water.  You are of no use to us.  We'll get you safely out of the castle... but then I suggest you go home to your family.  They are probably worried sick."


----------



## stonegod (Oct 18, 2009)

Stormwind said:


> Ashlyn barely pays the villager any heed as her attention is captured by the undead 'corpses' in the cells. She takes the crossbow hanging from her belt and loads it, before taking careful aim and firing at the 'corpse' floating in the nearest cell.





s@squ@tch said:


> Marot gave thought to teleporting into the man's cage to grab him then return, but then rethought that idea.
> Instead, he takes aim at one of the floating corpses and sends a blast of energy surging towards it.



The 'corpses' remain still until Ashlyn's first bolt hits it, then they groan to unlife. But the dead flesh is little more than soaked meat, and the bolts does little. [DR] Marot's bolt is more effective, striking true at they thrash in futiity in their watery cages. [Hits, does some damage. It will be noisy but easy to eventually destroy them both with _holy bolts_; let me know if that's the wish]


EvolutionKB said:


> Avron pulls a vial of holy water from his belt.  "You can fight?  Of course, course you can fight!  Let me bless you my son!"  Avron pops the lid on the vial, pouring some in his hand and flinging it at the man.



The man is surprised, but does not flinch and neither is harmed by the extra water. He looks at Avron as if he was mad... which is rather insightful for the villager.


DEFCON 1 said:


> After seeing the results of Avron's "blessing"... if nothing untowards occurs to Emil in the cell, Jarrith sloshes up to the cell door, pulls forth his tools, and begins picking the lock of the cell.  "You want to fight, eh?  Well, as you make your way out of this castle, you'll most certainly get your wish."
> 
> Once the door pops open, Jarrith turns to the others and says "Khensu and I will escort this gentleman up and out of the castle.  Make your way to where you're going, and we'll meet up with you soon."



Freed, Emil shakes his head at the Stalker's suggestion. "I am no weakling, stranger, and would have my vengeance on that witch-woman. A sword or a bow is all I would need, and I would need it if you wish to leave me defenseless in the dangerous woods." True to his word, Jarith does notice the man's large calloused hands to bespeak his training with weapons.


----------



## Stormwind (Oct 19, 2009)

stonegod said:


> The 'corpses' remain still until Ashlyn's first bolt hits it, then they groan to unlife. But the dead flesh is little more than soaked meat, and the bolts does little. Marot's bolt is more effective, striking true at they thrash in futiity in their watery cages.



Ashlyn frowns at the lack of impact her crossbow bolts seem to have, but she nods in approval as Marot's magic tears into the dead flesh. As she replaces the crossbow at her waist and draws her sword in its place, she encourages Marot, "I'll keep watch whilst you destroy those things"

Ashlyn then moves back to the doorway, noting the presence of the now freed villager, but otherwise leaving him for Jarrith to handle as she keeps watch.


----------



## renau1g (Oct 19, 2009)

Ravika will stand watch with Ashlyn while the others complete their task of destroying the corpses. She still wasn't sure how she felt about the man, but left it to the leaders of this expedition to determine.


----------



## stonegod (Oct 20, 2009)

The zombies are soon destroyed, their trashing echoing down the hall. Nothing, however, comes to investigate.

OOC: Waiting for the final decision on Emil.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Oct 20, 2009)

*Marot*

"Ha HAH!" Marot yells as he continues to send the holy bolts at the hapless undead.

"Pew Pew Pew!"

"Its like shooting arrows at fish in a barrel!"


----------



## EvolutionKB (Oct 21, 2009)

Marot p'sd said:
			
		

> "Ha HAH!" Marot yells as he continues to send the holy bolts at the hapless undead.
> 
> "Pew Pew Pew!"
> 
> "Its like shooting arrows at fish in a barrel!"




"Yes, but it's more like stabbing a roasted duck over a fire!"  Avron hands the former prisoner his silver-tipped spear.

"Take this or burn in the Abyss!  Ha ha, he, har, he, huh?"


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Oct 22, 2009)

Emil said:
			
		

> "I am no weakling, stranger, and would have my vengeance on that witch-woman. A sword or a bow is all I would need, and I would need it if you wish to leave me defenseless in the dangerous woods."



Jarrith looks the man over and then nods.  "Agreed.  Let us get out of this water, and as my Brother and I lead you upstairs, I'll give you this..." he motions to the shortbow currently strung over his shoulder and which he has barely ever used.  "If you are a fair shot, you should be able to make your way down the mountain with little trouble, and can take whatever vengeance you so desire."

(Once Jarrith and Khensu lead Emil to the staircase heading up and they get out of the water, Jarrith will give Emil his shortbow and quiver of arrows.  The three will then head back up to the front door of the castle, in order of Khensu, Emil, Jarrith.  Once they reach the front door, Khensu and Jarrith will remain there and watch as Emil crosses the drawbridge and escapes the castle.  When that finally occurs, Khensu and Jarrith will try and find their way back downstairs to meet up with the rest of the group.)


----------



## stonegod (Oct 23, 2009)

[All fine with the split? What will the others do while Jarrith and Khensu go up?]


----------



## Stormwind (Oct 23, 2009)

Ashlyn looks at Jarrith and Khensu, "Perhaps you guys should take Marot with you. He can probably guide you back here faster than you can find you way back here yourselves."

Ashlyn doesn't say anything else but it is what she doesn't say that she hopes will catch her companions attention.


----------



## stonegod (Oct 27, 2009)

They're plan set, the three Flamists nod to the rest of their companions and soon disappear up the long stair.

Water drips down the moldy walls, the oppression of the place filling everyone with each cold breath.[sblock=Flamists]Up the stair, Emil between you, you make it to the chapel floor. Jarrith notices the man shiver as they enter the holy place, as if touched by a cold wind, though none is present. Soon, they are in the main chamber.

But something is amiss.

A wavering fog fills the room underneath the domed ceiling. And standing in the center is a familiar figure. Lord Sergei. His look is flat as he gazes upon the group.

It is said that those that enter Castle Ravenloft rarely leave. And here you are to tempt the living darkness behind those words. Why now do you invade my home? Are you foolish enough to meddle in what you cannot understand?[/sblock]


----------



## Stormwind (Oct 27, 2009)

As the others dissappear up the stairs, Ashlyn steps back into the corridor and listens very very carefully for any sounds from beyond the north door or the door at the end of the corridor.

[Listen: 1d20+1=21 (take 20)]


----------



## stonegod (Oct 27, 2009)

Ashlyn hears nothing but water from the northern door across from the cells. As for the door to the west, more water is heard... but there may be movement within the water. Something is disturbing the flow, but creature or object is unknown.


----------



## EvolutionKB (Oct 28, 2009)

Avron stands idly by, waiting for the others to return.  "We should've had him stay, he could have carried the barrel of wine!"


----------



## renau1g (Oct 29, 2009)

Ravika looks to Avron, "Tell you what, if we kill whoever did this, I'll make you a whole barrel of wine, keep focused" she says, then cocks her head to the side, her fur stands on end. She hated the unnatural feeling of this place and was anxious for the others to return.


----------



## Stormwind (Oct 29, 2009)

Ashlyn indicates the north door, "I don't hear anything behind that so it might be safe to check. The other door ..."

She points down the hallway "... I'm not sure ... there might be something moving in the water beyond that door."


----------



## stonegod (Oct 29, 2009)

Waiting of DEFCON for upstairs before continuing there


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Oct 29, 2009)

[sblock=stonegod]Jarrith stops short as the three Flamists come upon the main chamber and spot the figure of Lord Sergei.  As the current resident of the keep addresses them and Emil, the blood within the Stalker runs cold.  His eyes narrow, and the impulses that have carried him through his life within the Order of Illumination are brought back to the forefront.  He steps forward a pace, knowing Khensu and Marot are right behind him.

"My apologies, my Lord... we fools dilly-dally about this castle because we do so admire its architecture... but yet we keep finding poor souls that have been imprisoned within!  First the young girl tied to the bed upstairs, and now this poor man locked within the cells below!  Goodness knows what they both were doing here... but I guess it's just of those things which, as you say, we just couldn't _possibly_ understand."  He says this last phrase dripping with as much sarcastic poison as he can muster.

Jarrith throws a smirk back to Marot and Khensu, and gives a slight chuckle to himself.  "I wonder who's the more foolish?  Us wandering around Barovia doing the Flame's work... or our Host believing that he is so much more high-minded than everyone that his little time-wasters are somehow incomprehensible to the rest of us?"  He snorts in derision, then addresses Sergei one last time.  "We invade your home, because we have reason to believe crimes against your populace are being committed.  And before you give me the same tired song and dance where you tell us that as the Lord of this land that _your word_ is Law... I'll remind you that _*we*_ serve the Flame.  And thus... this means that if you want to stop us... then _you'll_ have to... STOP... US."[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Oct 29, 2009)

[sblock=Flamists]The lord does something uncharacteristic—he smiles. A small thing, and not warm. A cold smile of the superior, or so he thinks. In the shimmering mist, it looks almost sinister.

I say you do not understand because that is the truth. Gretchen? She was no more my prisoner than Emil was. It is she who sought the bosom of my protection, to escape the prison of her former life. And she was well warded in that place, wards that you and yours destroyed in your stumbling about.

And Emil? One of my servants. The man, as Sergei speaks, stands straighter, and begins to move to the lord's side unless stopped. A hunter who apparently failed in his task. The witch woman still lives then? The question is sharp, and Emil is stung by it. As I thought. Sergei stares sharply at Jarrith, Khensu, and Marot in turn. Likely, she awaits your companions even now.

It is then that Jarrith, Khensu, and Marot realize something is wrong. The feeling of dread ever present in the Castle has gotten stronger, as if playing tricks on their minds; the fog seems to intensify it. Its strongest when Sergei glares at them. To Khensu, it almost feels like the confusion that overcame him in the battle that Sergei shared in. Jarrith and and Khensu fight it, but Marot seems a little dazed by it, his mind wandering. He clutches his head and whispers, The mist... a fog of the mind. Weakens will.

Something weird is going on; with an AP from Jarrith and Khensu, it is resisted by them. Marot's concentration is off (he failed). Marot correctly identified the _mind fog_ effect.[/sblock]Downstairs, the water is brakish, and all are cold. 

Actions? Or just waiting?


----------



## EvolutionKB (Oct 30, 2009)

Avron slushes through the water in front of the others, in the direction where the disturbance was localized.  The scholar lets divine energy arc through him and out into the water.  "Oh I bet it's one of those waterlogged zombie abominations!.  MARCO!"

[sblock=ooc]Storm bolt in a 20' line of water in the area where Ashlyn indicates.[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Oct 30, 2009)

OOC: The disturbance is on the other side of the western door. You'd have to open it.


----------



## Stormwind (Oct 30, 2009)

Ashlyn looks at Avron a moment before speaking, "It was behind that door which I heard a disturbance in the water, but I think we should check behind this door first to be sure that we leave no undead behind us."

Ashlyn indicates the north door as the one that she thinks we should check while we wait.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Oct 30, 2009)

[sblock=stonegod]Jarrith steels himself as he feels the fog wash across and then past him, and sets his jaw when Marot mentions that he is unable to resist it.  He turns to Khensu and says simply "It's time to shed some light, Brother."

And with that, Jarrith pulls both of his rapiers free and attacks Emil.  Khensu pulls out his greatsword and goes after Emil as well, trying to flank the former prisoner on the far side of Jarrith.[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Oct 30, 2009)

*Upstairs*

Jarrith and Khensu, finally fed up with the obfuscation and evil, lash out at the "helpless" prisoner. But as the first blow is struck, Emil growls deeper and deeper, growing in a towering abomination of fur and fang. At the same time, the stone statues ringing the entryway come to life!

As he fades on the wide of a spell, Sergei's last words are, So be it. You shall be protected no more.

*Downstairs*

As Ashlyn prepares to see to the north door, there loud creaking noise from above as if something was settling... or moving. Suddenly, Ravika, Tessa, and Ladreth vanish from sight with an explosion of water! Their screams can be heard from the other side of the western door!

Update with inits/maps/etc tonight.


----------



## stonegod (Oct 31, 2009)

*Upstairs*





Hovering overhead, the stone statues come to life with malign intent, the dragon statues with the flaming mouths soon following. The now fanged Emil makes clear his ill intent.

*Downstairs*




Ladreth, Tessa, and Ravika suddenly find themselves in deep brakish water surrounded by vile undead and hideous ape-like creatures with wicked cleavers. A hooded figure, whom Tessa recognizes as the foul Ebon Claw necromancy that attacked the caravan, looks dispassionately down. Kill them she says, the ghostly image of a woman whose face is nothing but gore following.

The instant the three appear in the room, the depravity of them assaults them. Tessa recognizes a spell of evil warding and fights off its immediate effects, but knows the undead will be strengthened here. Ladreth, however, does not fight it off, and suddenly all around him is silent at the undead assault them!

*Round 1*

*Upstairs*

Jarrith knows he must spring into action...

*Downstairs*

The necromancy ducks behind the curtain, disappearing from sight. Beside here, the ghastly apparition floats down beside the stunned Ravika. The shifter can only scream silently as the undead reaches inside and tears something vital. [Incorporeal touch attack hits; 7hp and 2 levels drained] 

The zombies grown as they spring out of the water and thrash at those nearby. Armor spares the three from the brunt of the attack. All miss

The fire boiling inside while all is silent, Tessa knows she must act now...

*Round 1*[sblock=Maps]Put these here to stop stretching the display.







Map Notes: Water is difficult terrain (3 squares, not 2, of movement). The is a ledge (dotted portion) upstairs 20' that the Gs and SDs can land on. Grey circle around Ladreth is a _silence_ effect.[/sblock]
Upstairs
M: 22
J: 15
E: 12
G: 8
K: 4
SD: 4

Downstairs
S: 22
Z: 20
T: 17
RR: 12
A: 12 
L: 6 [_silence_] effect]
R: 4 [32/39, 2/7 levels drained]
A: 2


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Oct 31, 2009)

OOC: Is Tessa affected by the Silence?  Can she use Turn Undead if she is Silenced?


----------



## stonegod (Oct 31, 2009)

pathfinderq1 said:


> OOC: Is Tessa affected by the Silence?  Can she use Turn Undead if she is Silenced?



OOC: She is in the _silenced_ area (the grey circle around Ladreth). Turning, your aberrant mark, and all its abilities are not affected by _silence_; only spells w/ verbal components.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Nov 1, 2009)

Tessa felt a sensation of heat rising within her, focused upon the mark across her arm and shoulder.  It was the call of flame, aching to be unleashed...

She focused her will, at least for the moment, keeping the call of the surging flame in check through stubborn will, and the strength of her faith.  With the hand that held the wand, she reached down and grabbed the Icon of Ravenloft from her belt and raised it, presenting it towards the ravening undead.  Her mouth moved in a soundless call, focusing the powers of the Sovereign Host through the potent talisman.

OOC: Turn undead, using the Icon


----------



## stonegod (Nov 1, 2009)

*Round 1 (cont)*

*Downstairs*

A fiery glow seemed to hold around Tessa, emanating from all around her, but she fought it, instead raising the cool raven statue of Ravenloft. The fire raging within her, her unfamiliarity with its magic, or the dark magic warding the area made the light the icon gave out weaker than expected, but it was enough for starts: Three of the zombies burst into ash. They were nothing before the Host. Rolled a 1 on the Turn check. Ouch. Still enough to get some, though, esp with the _icon_ canceling some of the _unhallow_ effect in the room

Meanwhile, the abominable ape-creatures sludged through the water at Ladreth.

In the hall, Ashlyn had to react to her companion's sudden disappearance.[sblock=Map (downstairs)]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]


----------



## Stormwind (Nov 2, 2009)

Ashlyn, seeing her companions dissappear and hearing their screams and yells from behind the door at the end of the corridor, yells at the top of her voice for her other companions, hoping that they can still hear her, *"MAROT, HELP!"*

Ashlyn then moves quickly to the door at the end of the corridor, and tries to open it. If it is locked, then she starts to hack the door open.

[If the door is locked then Ashlyn's attack is: +11, damage: 1d10+3]


----------



## ethandrew (Nov 2, 2009)

Ladreth HP: 55/55 AC: 21 Touch AC: 11

Ladreth, ready to strike down the pathetic zombies before him, is momentarily baffled as they dissipate into ash right when his sword was about to fall. Instead, he waited for the abominations to get closer, so that he can bring them both down. Invisible creatures, ghostly apparitions, intangible evil-air, those frightened the warrior, but these fleshy beasts can be torn apart by a sword, and that's exactly what he intends to do.

5' Step to be between the two, while full attacking the upper one. Power Attack only 2, so that should be +13/+8 2d6+14 (If they're undead then it goes to 2d6+18).


----------



## stonegod (Nov 2, 2009)

[sblock=ethandrew]The water is difficult terrain, so no shifting. You can move and make one attack, or full attack from where you are. Which?[/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 2, 2009)

[sblock=stonegod](When it comes to mapping my move actions, I'm using the assumption that the doors next to Marot that go into K14 are the ones that head towards the chapel.  Also, for ease of description, I'm calling the top of the map "north", although I do not know if that is technically true.)

As the form of Emil grows larger and the statuary around the main hall comes to life... Jarrith knows exactly where they need to be to keep this fight under control.  "Marot!  The doors!"

With the chapel down the hall from the set of double doors Marot stands in front of... the Flamists all know the best place to fight these monstrosities is in the circle of the blessed altar.  Marot quickly throws open the set of doors behind him, (Move action to open doors) then steps a few paces into the hallway (Move 2 squares east into K14)

Jarrith thrusts his rapier into Emil, (standard action attack vs Emil) then tumbles past him and Khensu to get as far into the hallway as he can.  (Move action w/Tumble and go 6 squares east with 1 square north: to the space that is NE of where Marot's image on the map is - i.e. just to the right of the northern door of that double door set.)

When Khensu comes up, he also swings his blade into Emil, (standard action attack) then takes three steps east to get right through the doorframe and slightly into the hall. (Ends one square directly below Jarrith, and one square west of Marot - yes, he knows he will probably be receiving some attack s of opportunity)

In the next round, both Marot and Jarrith will hold their actions until Khensu's turn... then as a group all three will do a defensive double move down the hallway and into the chapel.[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Nov 2, 2009)

OOC: I'll need Avron and Ravika before updating downstairs.


----------



## renau1g (Nov 4, 2009)

Ravika panics as the very essence of her being is drained away at the undead horrors in front of her. She steps out of their reach and calls upon the fury of the winter storm's to descend upon the basement, turning the water icy cold and hopefully blinding her foes.

[sblock=ooc]
5 ft step southeast. Cast Sleet Storm (want the edge of the spell to be in the space she just vacated)

Spells:
0 — (Save DC 15) _ Detect Magic x2, Light x2, Mending, Create Water_
1st — (Save DC 16) _ Entangle, Lesser Vigor x2, Produce Flame x2, CLW_
2nd — (Save DC 17) _ Creeping Coldx2, Heat Metal, Soften Earth & Stone _
3rd — (Save DC 18) _ Call Lightning, Sleet Storm, Protection from Energy_
4th — (Save DC 19) _ Flamestrike, Murderous Mist_ <- lost access due to level drain
[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Nov 4, 2009)

*Marot the doorman*

Marot nods quickly as Jarrith cries out about the doors.  An aura springs up around Marot as the warlock begins to seethe with anger over Emil's deception.

Trusting that his directional sense is accurate, he throws open the door behind him.

He looks down the hall to verify if that is indeed true -- hopefully he can tell if the hallway looks familiar.

As he turns around to the others, he calls out,Close ranks before me!"

He then takes aim at Emil and sends an irridescent ray bursting forth from his gloves towards the foul shape-shifter.

[sblock=OOC] 

Activate _Aura of Menace_.

Point Blank ranged touch +8  Use 1 charge from _Gloves of Eldritch Admixture_ for 2d6 acid damage  4d6+4  (untyped) + 2d6 (acid)

Plan is to use _Flee the Scene_ on Marot's initiative next round and take Jarrith and Khensu 40' down the hallway, where they can then act.

Hopefully the gargoyles will attack the remaining image of Marot in the room.

[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Nov 5, 2009)

Avron steps closer to the room.  "See I told you, water logged undead!"  The young-bearded man chants softly.  A warm rain begins to fall, burning the undead flesh.

[sblock=Actions]Move two squares to left.  Cast holy storm 20' radius, 20' high.  2d6 damage to evil creatures in the area at the start of their turn.  7 round duration.[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Nov 10, 2009)

*Round 1 (Cont)*

*Upstairs*

Marot flings open the doors back to the chapel, sending dark acid at the fury menace. Emil growls in pain as the foul stench of melted fur fills the room. [Hit, 21 damage] Meanwhile, Jarrith thrusts out with his silver blade, the silver burning as its strikes the distracted lycanthrope. Using the distraction, the Stalker bounds through the creature's leg and begins to pull back. [Hit with Sneak Attack for 16hp; Tumble success and moves (remember, it costs double to move when tumbling]

The beast bellows and savages Khensu, one claw almost ripping apart the shifter's armor while its vicious bite burns the knight's throat. [47 total hp from two attacks (one missed); Khensu is in bad shape] At the same time, the stone creatures fly over the two Flamists, harrying those below. Khensu manages to fight off both the ones harrasing him, while one tears a glancing blow into Jarrith. [4 flyby attacks; 1 hits Jarrith for 5hp] Jarrith manages to nick one as it does so. [AoO does 3hp] The living statues return to their perch.

Knowing another attack would likely fell him, Khensu pulls back to consider his options. [I'm withdrawing him, otherwise that AoO might drop him]

*Downstairs*

Ladreth lashes out with his blade at the one before him, feeling the water keeping him from moving. He cuts a grevious wound, spilling its dark bile. [Full attack, one hits for 18hp]

Ravika panics, thinking about stepping back, but cannot. [No shifting; its all difficult terrain (3 squares of movement per square!)] She reconsiders her actions... 

Behind the door, Avron waits for Ashlyn to fling the door open, suddenly finding herself in silence. Avron moves forward, calling forth a silver rain that causes those within to burn... if they are tainted. [Moved you one square N as the other is _silenced_]

Ravika's round 1 action, then everyone's round 2

*Round 2*[sblock=Maps]Put these here to stop stretching the display.








Map Notes: Water is difficult terrain (3 squares, not 2, of movement). The is a ledge (dotted portion) upstairs 20' that the Gs and SDs can land on. Grey circle around Ladreth is a _silence_ effect.[/sblock]
Upstairs
M: 22
J: 15 [35/40]
E: 12 [-37hp]
G: 8 [G1; -3hp]
K: 4 [15/62]
SD: 4

Downstairs
S: 22
Z: 20
T: 17
RR: 12 (RR1: -18)
L: 6 [_silence_] effect]
R: 4 [32/39, 2/7 levels drained]
A: 2
A: 12 [_holy rain_, 7 r]


----------



## renau1g (Nov 10, 2009)

[sblock=ooc]
Not much options for her, so she'll move to I12, same actions, take the OA's
[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Nov 11, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]
The doors behind Jarrith and Marot are open, correct?  If so, how far down the hallway to the chapel?

Where did Khensu go when he withdrew?
[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Nov 16, 2009)

[sblock=S@S]Khensu is at M14 (one above you). All your palls are within touch range. The door to the chapel is closed 70' away down the hall.[/sblock]
*Round 1 (cont)*

Ravika tries to slug back through the water. The zombie lashes out, slaming her hard, but  is the the cold touch of death from the ghostly form that almost causes her to fall. Staggering back, she barely remembers the the words to her spell, causing a pillar of sleet to block all within its barrier. [Hit by Z and S; 7hp from S w/ 2 more levels, 8 from zombie. Ravika now 7/15hp, 4 levels drained. Casts _sleet storm_ after losing access to all other 3rd level spells]

Round 2 actions for everyone


----------



## Stormwind (Nov 17, 2009)

@*stonegod*: Have the creatures downstair (RR1&2, S, and Z) already done their round 2 actions? I'm just trying to figure out where we are in the initiative order, as it makes a significant difference to Ashlyn's actions


----------



## renau1g (Nov 17, 2009)

[sblock=ooc]
Uh-oh, I guess splitting up wasn't such a hot idea
[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Nov 17, 2009)

OOC: No one downstairs has done their actions (S and Z should; RR goes after Tessa). I'll do so tonight.

r1: I did mention that the Castle was bad ju-ju.


----------



## ethandrew (Nov 18, 2009)

Ladreth HP: 55/55 AC: 21 Touch AC: 11

Ladreth wants to move between the two beasts, drawing their attention and spilling their blood. He knows it's his job to absorb the blows, and that's his intent. Feeling the weak resistance through his sword as it slices through skin and sinew both. This is what he's meant to do.

He follows his sword around in an arc before bringing it back across the torso of his already wounded foe, rotates his wrists with the momentum of the blade before a quick flick cuts it back across, hoping to fall the beast.

Full Attack on I8, no Power Attack, +15/+10 2d6+10.


----------



## stonegod (Nov 20, 2009)

Tessa is up for round 2 (then all else after); everyone up upstairs (Marot first).


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 20, 2009)

If Marot teleports the three of us as far down the hall as possible, Jarrith will use his action to turn his _Locate Object_ spell into a _Cure Serious Wounds_ and heal Khensu.  Khensu will then move as far as he needs to open the doors to the chapel.

If Marot is unable to teleport them all, then hopefully we can all hold our actions to Khensu's spot, and then all three of us can do the Withdraw action to double move as far down the hall as possible to the Chapel doors and open them if possible.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Nov 21, 2009)

If Tessa can activate Milosh's Wand in the Silence effect, she will use it to target (S), then she will move to L7 (3 squares of movement per actual square moved, right?).  If she can't use the wand in the Silence, she will double move to L5, and out of the Silence for next round.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Nov 23, 2009)

*Marot*

"Back!" shouts Marot to Jarrith,"Leave them for me, and me alone!"

He reaches over and places his hand on the back of his armor.

_If Flee the Scene is successful:_

To the gargoyles and werewolf, Marot has made Jarrith vanish, then says,"Now, it is your time to answer for your sins!"

_If Flee the Scene is unsuccessful:_

"Uh oh."

[sblock=OOC]

_Gargoyle next to Marot now should be affected by _Aura of Menace (until he hits Marot).

Will need to invoke defensively, unfortunately, as it looks like a gargoyle is within range of Marot.

Invoke _Flee the Scene_, after touching Jarrith, to move 40' down the hallway towards the chapel.  Invoke Defensively DC19, with Concentration +6, will use AP if needed.

Will leave image of Marot after touching Jarrith and have him respond to any attacks.

[/sblock]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Nov 24, 2009)

[sblock=ooc]Can I target Z5 and S without hitting Ravika(Storm bolt)[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Dec 9, 2009)

*Round 2*

Upstairs
Marot called out his challenge, and with a touch, Khensu and Jarrith vanished down the hall. The warlock stood poised for the inevitable attack. [Garg is above on a shelf, so no worries. T-port all 3 back 40' (still in the hall, now 20' from Chapel). Image remains.]

Jarrith takes a moment to tend to his companion, restoring some health. [16 hp]

Emil's beastial form charges forward at Marot's image, and a savage blow shreds it into nothing. It howls when it realizes its prey is nothing but air.

The gargoyles, however, remain in the entry chamber. It was their place to guard. And eventually, their prey would return.

Khensu, grateful for the healing, moves up to the great doors of the chapel and throws them open, beckoning the others for follow. [Doors now open]

Downstairs

Ravika's storm sheaths the room in frigid ice where the creatures once were, vanishing them from sight. But out of storm, floating above the freezing waters, the ghostly form emerges and reaches for Ravika's heart again. The druid freezes, looking with disbelief as the creature carelessly drains what little life remains... and, in an instance, the pale, lifeless body of the shifter falls beneath the waters. No one hears her final screams... [Crit! Which is really bad. Ravika is *really* dead.]

Awash in horror at Ravika's end, Tessa can do little but move away from the silence surrounding her. [No activating wands in silence.]

The hairy creatures surge at Ladreth, fortunately for him, his heavy armor protect him. [All miss]

Ladreth focuses his blows, trying to drop the horrid creatures. The odd thing ducks under his first swipe, but leaves itself open to Ladreth's follow-through. The cut is deep. [One miss, one hit: 14hp. RR1 is "bloodied"]

Avron sputters a moment at the sudden fall of Ravika, and channels this into a blue bolt at the transparent creature and the hairy thing behind... the only thing he can still see. The bolt passes harmless through the ghostly form, but catches the hairless thing even as it attempts to move away. [Incorporeal miss on S; 8hp to RR1 after save]

[Ashlyn still up for round 2]

*Round 2*[sblock=Maps]Put these here to stop stretching the display.







Map Notes: Water is difficult terrain (3 squares, not 2, of movement). The is a ledge (dotted portion) upstairs 20' that the Gs and SDs can land on. Grey circle around Ladreth is a _silence_ effect. White area is Holy Storm, Cyan area is Sleet Storm. Anything in the storm cannot be seen.[/sblock]
Upstairs
M: 22
J: 15 [35/40]
E: 12 [-37hp]
G: 8 [G1; -3hp]
K: 4 [31/62]
SD: 4

Downstairs
S: 22 -8hp
Z: 20 -8hp
T: 17
RR: 12 (RR1: -40 [bloodied])
L: 6 [_silence_] effect]
R: 4 [Dead, 8/7 levels drained; _sleet storm_ 3r]
A: 2
A: 12 [_holy rain_, 6 r]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Dec 9, 2009)

*Marot the Frequent Flyer*

Beckoning Emil towards him with his finger,"Here, Kitty-kitty!"

He then reaches out and touches Jarrith once more, causing him to disappear once again. The image of Marot remains, leans his hand against the side of the corridor, and yawns from apparent boredom.

[sblock=OOC]
Use _Flee the Scene _once more, to move Jarrith and himself into the Chapel, trying to get near the altar, so probably 15' -20' into room.

[/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 11, 2009)

As he magically appears within the chapel, Jarrith breathes a sigh of temporary relief, and nods to Marot.  "Thank you Brother.  Swift as always."  He glances up to the doors as Khensu stands at them, and he calls out to the shifter.  "Are they coming, Brother?  Bring them in!"

With that, the Stalker quickly pulls out his wand from his forearm sheathe, and then casts his agility prayer.  (Move action to withdraw wand / Cast _Cat's Grace_ on self)

Khensu meanwhile, takes several steps backwards into the chapel while keeping his eyes on Emil advancing down the hall... and his stops once he feels he is within the aura of goodness the altar gives off.  (Move action to enter chapel as far as he can go to get inside the chapel's aura)  He then quickly utters a prayer to the Silver Flame, enveloping him in an another protective aura.  (Cast _Proection from Evil_ on self)


----------



## Stormwind (Dec 12, 2009)

Ashlyn, seeing her companion fall flinches slightly, but as she steps forward her expression is cold and as hard as iron. Her sword swings eagerly in her hand as she strikes the incorporeal form before her, her raven flying into the fray to harry the incorporeal form too.

[Raven - Harry (Will DC15 or suffer -2AC)]
[Ashlyn - move action to 'step' to J10]
[Ashlyn - Smite attack: 1d20+15 (two rolls vs incorporeal miss chance), damage 1d10+6+1d6 (Bypass DR if undead)]


----------



## ethandrew (Dec 16, 2009)

Ladreth HP: 55/55 AC: 21 Touch AC: 11

The death of Ravika never occurred in the warrior's mind, his focus solely intended for his two fleshy foes in front of him. The blows he's delivered has resulted in a healthy spray of blood, spurring on the half-orc on to finish the deed. In stead of a blood-frenzy, Ladreth opted for precision, knowing one more blow will likely fall him.

Full Attack on I8, no Power Attack, +15/+10 2d6+10.


----------



## stonegod (Dec 23, 2009)

*Round 3*

Upstairs

Marot continues to taunt the werebeast and vanishes back into the chapel. The oppresive nature of the Castle is less here, but that does not seem to stop the attentions of the marauding beast. In that tense instance, Jarrith prepares for more battle. [_Cat's grace_]

Emil howls at Marot's trick renewed, but while a beast, Sergei's apparent tool is no fool. [Will save succeeds] Ignoring the apparition, he charges down the hall, smashing into the armored paladin. Khensu staggers back from the blow. [Charge hits, 17hp]

Gritting his teeth, Khensu backs away from the creature towards the altar's holy protection. [Withdrawl into aura (it starts at the stairs); no time to cast]

Downstairs

_Round 2_

Mouth set, Ashlyn calls forth her companion to harry the ghostly form, but what once was ignores the celestial bird. The Lightbringer steps forth into the water, and though she was trained, her attack finds no purchase. [Harry saved against; both incorporeal chances miss]

_Round 3_

Avron's magical rain continues to fall, searing the evil within, even the ghostly form. [_holy rain_ last round. 7hp to all baddies except RR2 who is outside.]

The ghostly form turns to the paladin, and with a stately grace, pierces the Cyran's heart. Coldness and pain radiate through her body! [Incorporeal hits; 1 damage and 2 levels] Everyone can see the strength it is drawing from the attacks. [Lots of temp hp]

Ladreth keeps his head down and chops. Chops until the enemy falls and then continues chopping. [Hits RR1, drops it; hits RR3 with second attack for 15hp]

The others prepare to act. [Ashlyn, Tessa, and Avron up for round 3]

*Round 3*[sblock=Maps]Put these here to stop stretching the display.







Map Notes: Water is difficult terrain (3 squares, not 2, of movement). The is a ledge (dotted portion) upstairs 20' that the Gs and SDs can land on. Grey circle around Ladreth is a _silence_ effect. White area is Holy Storm, Cyan area is Sleet Storm. Anything in the storm cannot be seen.[/sblock]
Upstairs
M: 22
J: 15 [35/40, _cat's grace_]
E: 12 [-37hp]
G: 8 [G1; -3hp]
K: 4 [14/62]
SD: 4

Downstairs
S: 22 +35hp
Z: 20 -15hp
T: 17
RR: 12 (RR1: dead, RR3: -15)
L: 6 [_silence_] effect]
R: 4 [Dead, 8/7 levels drained; _sleet storm_ 3r]
A: 2
A: 12 [_holy rain_, 6 r]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Dec 24, 2009)

Finally free of the Silence effect, Tessa turned her attention to their foes.  She knew that there were few ways to reliably hurt spectral undead- and that she had one such way.  Without further hesitation, she fired a blast of missiles at the ghostly figure.

OOC: Using Milosh's wand (CL 5 Magic missile) against S; then step 1 square 'west', further out of the Silence.  FYI, I will be away from 12/24 to 12/27, with no net access.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Dec 24, 2009)

*Marot the Deadly*

The warlock steps backwards slightly, becoming closer to the altar, then unleashes a blast of eldritch energy at Emil.

"Now it is time for you to pay for your sins, mongrel!"


[sblock=OOC]

5' step to the SE, eldritch blast @ Emil -- +8 ranged touch, 4d6+1 damage.

[/sblock]


----------



## Stormwind (Dec 26, 2009)

Satisfied that she now has the shade's attention, Ashlyn's attacks change becoming more defensive. Her sword still swings eagerly in her hand as she strikes the incorporeal form before her, her raven continuing to attempt to harry the incorporeal form.

[Raven - Harry (Will DC15 or suffer -2AC)]
[Ashlyn - Improved combat expertise for 9pts (-9 attack, +9AC) -> AC31 (touch AC19)]
[Ashlyn - Full attack (smite on first): 1d20+6/1d20-3 (two rolls vs incorporeal miss chance on smite), damage 1d10+6+1d6/1d10+3 (Bypass DR if undead)]


----------



## stonegod (Dec 26, 2009)

*Round 3 (Cont.)*

_Downstairs_

Bringing forth Milosh's wand once more, Tessa throws three more bolts of energy at the floating apparition. It damages it but only minorly. Stronger measures must be taken. [sblock=Tessa, Avron, Ashlyn]After studying the ghostly being a moment, you determine it is likely a spectre, a malevolent undead bent on the death of the living. It is a powerful foe, with several tales mentioning a lone spectre destroying legions of men, its victims rising to continue its assault. With Ravika dead, this tale may soon be confirmed. Physical attacks are often ignored by such creatures.[/sblock][sblock=Ashlyn]The roles of the Lightbringers mention such a beast as these, spectres which steal life and return their victims as deadly spawn. It is said they only fear true sunlight, which renders them unable to act in this world.[/sblock]
The remaining ape-like creature swings at Ladreth with its two cleavers. He ducks under the first, but the follow up blow catches him in a open area and opens the half-orc up for a following slash. With each, the foul tongue of the creature lashes out, stinging the wound and weaking the warrior. [Two hit, 11hp and 2 Con damage]

Ashlyn, holding the creature's attention, strikes with more care to try to avoid the creature's blows. It continues to Kopri's call, and manages to twist away from the paladin's blade. [S saves vs Kopri; both attacks miss based upon AC on S]

[Avron for round 3]

*Round 3 (Cont.)*
Upstairs
M: 22
J: 15 [35/40, _cat's grace_]
E: 12 [-37hp]
G: 8 [G1; -3hp]
K: 4 [14/62]
SD: 4

Downstairs
S: 22 +35hp
Z: 20 -15hp
T: 17
RR: 12 (RR1: dead, RR3: -15)
L: 6 [37/48, 2 Con damage, _silence_] effect]
R: 4 [Dead, 8/7 levels drained; _sleet storm_ 3r]
A: 2 [AC 31, AC 19 touch]
A: 12 [_holy rain_, 6 r]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Dec 28, 2009)

Avron chants softly, tears streaming down his face.  Loss followed him wherever he went.  They were doomed to die here, one had already fallen.  He predicted it, why did they even try.  Why did he even continue?  Finishing his chant, lightning materializes in the air arcing towards a pair of their foes.

[sblock=Actions]Cast arc of lightning to hit foes at G10 and I9.  arc of lightning (7d6=17) crappy damage!  DC 18 for half.[/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 28, 2009)

Jarrith quickly blesses the three Flamists before moving backwards to the altar to be enveloped in its holy essence.  (Cast _Bless_ and move back towards altar to the square in column 9 that is four rows below Khensu)

"Back here, Brother! Up the stair!" Khensu says to Marot, hoping to be able to draw Emil into the altar's protective aura.  He takes two steps to the west towards the altar, then taunts the villain into attacking him.  "You pathetic worm!  Giving your soul to the bastard of this castle!  You have the will of a mouse!" (Intimidate check to get Emil to rush Khensu)


----------



## stonegod (Jan 1, 2010)

*Round 3*

Downstairs

Avron tries not to follow Ravika and forms a bolt of lightning trying to capture the spectre. The magic once again passes harmlessly through the not-there creature, but a splash is heard elsewhere. [Incorporeal misses the spectre; zombie down]

*Round 4*

_Upstairs_

Marot bellows in defiance, and the Flame is with him—his sanctified power blasts through the hairy form! It stumbles forward once... twice, nipping ineffectually at Jarrith, and then collapses. [Hit and max damage. Its dead]

Catching his breath and cursing the 'Lord', Jarrith realizes he very faintly hears the echo of spell and sword echo from somewhere deep within the Castle. Their friends? Even if it was not them, to get back they'd have to pass through the room with the gargoyles again. Unless Marot's magic could help... [Jarrith makes a difficult Listen check to hear the battle. The battle is 280' away. At a double move, Jarrith and Marot move 60, Khensu 40 (also the speed of teleportation): That will take 4.5/7 rounds. You'll be attacked at least once passing through the entryway, but the creature's will not follow. You can try flat out running which will get you there in 4/5 rounds, but you risk falling (Balance check).] 

_Downstairs_

The spectral female vision reaches once again for Ashlyn, ignoring her heightened defenses. The cold touch of death is once again upon her, weakening her further. It continues to strengthen. [Hit, 3hp and 2 levels drained.]

The others prepare their defense, knowing the creature hungers... [Everybody up downstairs]

*Round 4*[sblock=Maps]Put these here to stop stretching the display.






[/center]

Map Notes: Water is difficult terrain (3 squares, not 2, of movement).  Grey circle around Ladreth is a _silence_ effect. White area is Holy Storm, Cyan area is Sleet Storm. Anything in the storm cannot be seen.[/sblock]
Upstairs
M: 22
J: 15 [35/40, _cat's grace_]
E: 12 [Dead]
K: 4 [14/62]

Downstairs
S: 22 +37hp
T: 17
RR: 12 (RR1: dead, RR3: -15)
L: 6 [_silence_] effect]
R: 4 [Dead, 8/7 levels drained; _sleet storm_ 2r]
A: 2 [4/9 levels drained, 41/45hp, AC 31/Touch 19]
A: 12 [_holy rain_, 5 r]


----------



## Stormwind (Jan 10, 2010)

Ashlyn continues to hold the shades attention as she continues to attack defensively. Her sword still swings eagerly in her hand as she strikes the incorporeal form before her, her raven continuing to attempt to harry the incorporeal form.

[Raven - Harry (Will DC15 or suffer -2AC)]
[Ashlyn - Improved combat expertise for 9pts (-9 attack, +9AC) -> AC31 (touch AC19)]
[Ashlyn - Full attack (smite on first): 1d20+6/1d20-3 (two rolls vs incorporeal miss chance on smite), damage 1d10+6+1d6/1d10+3 (Bypass DR)]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jan 10, 2010)

Tessa felt a shiver of fear as their combined attacks continued to have almost no visible effect on the specter.  Many of her own spells which might be useful could not be cast inside that aura of silence- but an attempt to remove that might nullify some of her friends' powers as well...

She drew deep upon her faith in the Host, calling upon a powerful rite of protection for the battle to come.

OOC: Tessa will cast Death Ward on herself- if it wasn't Touch range she would use it elsewhere.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jan 12, 2010)

"We must go back and check on our friends -- they may have fallen into a trap, much like ourselves!  Follow me!"

Marot then turns and starts to move quickly back into depths of the dungeon, not running, but moving at his fastest speed possible.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jan 12, 2010)

"Aye!  Let us go!  quickly!" says Jarrith, and he takes off after Marot.  Khensu follows along behind.

(Same as Marot - move as fast as possible without running.)


----------



## stonegod (Jan 15, 2010)

I'll give Evo and ethandrew another day and then I'll update.


----------



## ethandrew (Jan 15, 2010)

Thought I'd posted. Sorry.

Ladreth HP: 37/48 AC: 21 Touch AC: 11
Silenced - 2 CON Damage

The blow and the tongue lashing struck oddly and awkward and the half-orc, and he dropped his arm a moment to cover the wound. The enthusiasm gained from felling one foe quickly subsided at the energy-sapping wound, but the large warrior renewed his focus, knowing that he would be counted on. With his back to the others, he only hoped they were faring well as he continued his onslaught.

Full Attack on RR3, and if he drops him, cleave to the Spectre +15/+10 2d6+10 (2d6+12 against the Spectre).


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jan 20, 2010)

Avron steps to the side and yells below, "Move out of the way!  Lightning incoming!"

[sblock=Actions]Move one square down and wait for the area to clear of allies then storm bolt.  storm bolt (3d6=5) [/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Feb 16, 2010)

*Round 4 (Cont)*

Time seems to slow as the heroes try to fight off the creatures around them. The spectre is wounded by the holy rain, but it barely eats into the strength she has already gathered.  Tessa wards herself as she can. The hulking creature cuts into Ladreth again, a minor wound, a misses with the other blade. [6hp] The halfork retaliates; the first swing goes wide, but the second scores, reducing the strange creature's strength. 

Nearby, Ashlyn and Kopri press the apparition. It continues to ignore the raven, but the first of the knight's strikes hits true whittling away some of its unholy strength. But Ashlyn can see it isn't enough. [Second misses, first hits for 14hp]

Avron yells, but no one can here him in the silence. He manages to find a way, but they are lightly singed. [Remember, its silenced in the area. But you can hit both baddies and miss the others; both save] 

*Round 5*

The silent spectre reaches out again to Ashlyn, but her defenses are just barely enough, and she dodges aside. But the horror does not abate as a sickly shade rips itself from Ravika's corpse and appears next to the knight. [Ravika's back, but not in a good way. Things just got worse.]

Somewhere above, the others race through the Castle.

Upstairs
M: 22
J: 15 [35/40, _cat's grace_]
E: 12 [Dead]
K: 4 [14/62]

Downstairs
S: 22 +22hp
T: 17 [_death ward_]
RR: 12 (RR1: dead, RR3: -33)
L: 6 [31/48, _silence_] effect]
R: 4 [Undead]
A: 2 [4/9 levels drained, 41/45hp, AC 31/Touch 19]
A: 12 [_holy rain_, 5 r]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Feb 17, 2010)

Tessa's eyes widened in sudden horror, and she gave a startled gasp as Ravika's shade rose against them.  One specter was a terrible foe- two of them might well be insurmountable, especially with half the group still missing.  Deep within her mind, though, a voice still called out, called for her to BURN THEM...

She bowed her head in the briefest of prayers, calling in advance for forgiveness.  Then she took a deep, deliberate breath and raised her eyes once more- a moment later she raised one hand as well, pointing in the direction of the specters.  With a searing jolt of pain, flames leapt out along her extended arm and through the air- swirling flames that burned like no normal fire...

OOC: CL 7 Scorching ray, +6 ranged touch; one ray at each of the two specters.


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 17, 2010)

Ladreth HP: 31/48 AC: 21 Touch AC: 11
Silenced - 2 CON Damage

Each blow further encouraged the orc, his sword a deadly arc of precision and brute strength. The lack of noised honed his focus, the labored breathing of battle ringing in his ears. His foe was hurt, and Ladreth hoped to down him here and now.

Full Attack on RR3, and if he drops him, cleave to the Spectre +15/+10 2d6+10 (2d6+12 against the Spectre).


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Feb 17, 2010)

As they run, Jarrith sees the injuries on his Brother and he does his best to pray while moving.  He reaches out and places his hand upon Khensu's shoulder and gives him some healing as they continue.

(Jarrith exchanges _Deific Vengeance_ for _Cure Moderate Wounds_ and casts it upon Khensu.  They both continue to move back to the downstairs.)


----------



## stonegod (Feb 18, 2010)

*Round 5 (Cont)*

Rage boils in Tessa, burning down her shoulder to her hands. Peals of flame jet across the water, steaming where the mist falls upon them. One passes wholly through what was once Ravika, but the other strikes true, burning away some of the spectre's borrowed strength. [Hit S, miss R; 11 damage]

The bald creatures swing as Ladreth, but the halfork ducks both times. Ladreth retaliates in kind, cutting sinew with the first swing and bone with the next, dropping it with a silent scream. The cut continues on, and, with power that would fell an average man, manages to tear some from the spirit!. [Cleave for 21hp]

Jarrith takes a moment to heal Khensu some, continuing to the stairs down.

Ashlyn, Avron

Upstairs
M: 22
J: 15 [35/40, _cat's grace_]
K: 4 [24/62]

Downstairs
S: 22 -11hp
T: 17 [_death ward_]
RR: 12 (RR1: dead, RR3: dead)
L: 6 [31/48, _silence_] effect]
R: 4 [Undead]
A: 2 [4/9 levels drained, 41/45hp, AC 31/Touch 19]
A: 12 [_holy rain_, 5 r]


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 19, 2010)

Round 6
Ladreth HP: 31/48 AC: 21 Touch AC: 11
Silenced - 2 CON Damage

The follow through of his swing bit into something, something unexpected. With the silence enveloping the hulking warrior and his narrowed focus, Ladreth was unawares there was someone, or something, directly behind him, and when he turned to face this new discovery, he was shocked to see the two Specters before him. His eyes widened, the milky left the same color as the ghostly visages. 

His companions seemed embattled within this fray, but Ravika was nowhere to be seen. He rounded his sword again to take another swipe at the Specter.

Is it possible for Ladreth to get Flank on Specter-S? If so, add a +2 to his attacks.
Power Attack 2 (for a +6 bonus due to Favored Power Attack)
+13/+8 2d6+18


----------



## Stormwind (Feb 21, 2010)

A cold yet determined look crosses Ashlyn's face as a second spectre rises from Ravika's  corpse, yet she continues to hold the shades attention and she continues to attack defensively. Her sword still swings eagerly in her hand as she strikes the incorporeal form before her, her raven continuing to attempt to harry the incorporeal form.

[Raven - Harry vs S (Will DC15 or suffer -2AC)]
[Ashlyn - Improved combat expertise for 9pts (-9 attack, +9AC) -> AC31 (touch AC19)]
[Ashlyn - Full attack vs S (smite on first): 1d20+6/1d20-3 (two rolls vs incorporeal miss chance on smite), damage 1d10+6+1d6/1d10+3 (Bypass DR)]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Feb 27, 2010)

Avron forgetting about the silence spell yells in frustration as the lightning fails to work.  He tries it again though hoping to burn through them this time.  He points out weaknesses to his allies, hoping they can strike better to save them from their foreseen doom.

[sblock=Actions]storm bolt vs spectres.  storm bolt vs spectres (3d6=16)  I'll use dark knowledge(tactics) as well.  You don't need to be able to hear for this so here goes:  dark knowledge religion (1d20+16=21)Well that sucked. Allies gain +1 to attack against spectres.[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Mar 9, 2010)

*Round 5 (Cont)*

The holy rain continues to fall, but it passes straight through the two spectres, doing naught. Ravika's ice storm lets up, and everyone has a moment of Lord Mateusz looking at them from the balcony before he disappears behind the curtain like the necromancer before him.

Kopri cyan continues to hound the spectre, but the ghostly woman continues to ignore her. It gestures lazily to Tessa, and that which was Ravika turns her eye to the priestess. But Ashlyn is not done, striking out with her silvery sword, but it passes through nothing but air. [All miss to miss chance (all three)]

Avron fumes with frustration, but points vigorously at the shifting pattern of the undead, a hint to better hit. Lighting flows forth once more, but it too finds nothing there as the spirits ignore it. [Incorporeal miss again] 

*Round 6*

Marot and Jarrith reach the spiral stair and begin bolting down them, Khensu following behind.

The ghostly spectre reaches once again for Ashlyn's heart, but fortunately the knight's hightened defenses keep it at bay. Ravika ghosts over towards Tessa, though both Ashlyn and Landreth swing at it, both striking against their former friend. [AoO: Ashlyn hits for 14 (max!), Ladreth for 24]. Ravika's touch is dead on, but a bright flare protects Tessa from the worst of it. [8 damage, no drain]

Ladreth lets his guard down a moment to step around the evil apparition, which is enough for the spectre to pounce, ripping life from his heart. [AoO to move to flank; hit for 6, 2 levels] Grimacing, the halfork plunges his blade deep into the creature, though it still clings to unlife. [Hit for 29]

[Tessa, Avron, Ashlyn up.]

Upstairs
M: 22
J: 15 [35/40, _cat's grace_]
K: 4 [24/62]

Downstairs
S: 22 -30hp
T: 17 [-8, _death ward_]
L: 6 [15/38, _silence_] effect, 2 levels]
R: 4 [-34, Undead]
A: 2 [4/9 levels drained, 41/45hp, AC 31/Touch 19]
A: 12 [_holy rain_, 4 r]


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Mar 11, 2010)

Tessa fought a surge of terror as the spectral form of her former compatriot closed in on her.  She focused her will on the task at hand, summoning forth another gout of flame- deep within her a power roared in exultation...

OOC: Attempting Concentration check to defensively invoke her second Scorching Ray from her aberrant dragonmark; Concentration +12 vs DC 19; if she makes the Concentration check, then two 4d6 fire bolts (both at Ravika), +6 ranged touch.  If either actual die roll for an attack is between 9 and 15, she'll use an action point- let me know so I can mark it off.


----------



## Stormwind (Mar 12, 2010)

Ashlyn continues to hold the shades attention and she continues to attack defensively. Her sword still swings eagerly in her hand as she strikes at the incorporeal form before her, her raven continuing to attempt to harry the incorporeal form.

[Raven - Harry vs S (Will DC15 or suffer -2AC)]
[Ashlyn - Improved combat expertise for 9pts (-9 attack, +9AC) -> AC31 (touch AC19)]
[Ashlyn - Full attack vs S (smite on first): 1d20+6/1d20-3 (two rolls vs incorporeal miss chance on smite), damage 1d10+6+1d6/1d10+3 (Bypass DR)]
[_Note: 2AP for smite_]


----------



## EvolutionKB (Mar 12, 2010)

Avron stomps his feet like a tantruming child and again lets lightning go at his foes.

[sblock=Storm Bolt]storm bolt (3d6=6)Yuck.[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Mar 28, 2010)

Keeping her flagging defenses up, Ashlyn smiles as Kopri finally seems to distract the spectre, just long enough for her to strike true once with her blade. The sliver light feels the dark room, but only for a moment, and the shadows trick up her follow through.

[S Harried; Hit with smite for 12 damage; miss with next]

The light is enough for Avron whose lightning finally hits its mark. With a soundless scream, the apparition spams... and then is gone!

[Hit, even with a save will kill it. Yay!]

Tessa on the other hand, has to deal with her dead companion. Her fires roar to life, but pass through the ghostly shell with nary a scorch.

[Incoporeal miss both]

But, as her 'mistress' dies, the dead eyes of the now free undead look at the gathered. With not a sound, she descends into the water and then the stone, and is gone.

Within seconds, heavy footsteps can be heard behind as the silence dissipates and the Flamists finally rejoin their companions.

*End Combat* 
J: 35/40
K: 24/62
T: 39/48
L: 15/38 2 levels
R: Undead
A: 4/9 levels drained, 41/45hp


----------



## Stormwind (Mar 29, 2010)

Ashlyn leans on her blade as the spectre falls and what was Ravika disappears into the stone below. She takes a labored breath, and then from somewhere summons the energy that resides within her and once again healing energy emanates from her, enveloping the living and healing the simpler wounds that afflict both her and her friends.
The deeper wounds from their incorporeal foes remain, being beyond her minor powers of healing.

[Turn undead -> Sacred healing (15hp healed per living creature within 60ft)]


----------



## ethandrew (Mar 29, 2010)

Ladreth's chest heaved with exertion. He was visibly more exhausted after this fight than previous. The healing burst did help raise his vitality, which was dangerously dipping, but the hulking orc didn't quite seem whole. Slowly he made his way through the sludge, ichor from the once living foes spattered on his armor and running down the blade of his sword.

A companion had fallen, not the first, not the last, but she would be honored all the same.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Apr 1, 2010)

As Jarrith bursts into the room, he shouts to the assembled "You wouldn't BELIEVE what just happened to us!--"  However, his feet splash to a halt as he looks around at the carnage to be found down here, as well as the fallen form of the shifter druid.  Suddenly, his face grows dim.  "Oh.  Well... maybe you would."

Khensu follows into the room and sees the bloody faces around him, and his eyes grow weary.  He shakes his head in sadness, and kneels down in the fetid water to give a prayer to the Flame.

Jarrith's lips purse as he thinks about what to say, but nothing comes forth.  He just looks to the others, waiting to see if anyone takes the lead in heading to the tomb they need.


----------



## stonegod (Apr 1, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]Your only real exit other than back is to climb up to the balcony and out the exit the necromancer used.[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Apr 2, 2010)

The warlock is stunned as he happens upon the scene. 

"Not like this....."

"Not like this....."

He curses himself for not being here to help the others.

"It is my fault -- I should have known this was a trap -- I could have helped..."

His resolve steels.

"Let us put our fallen comrade to rest, for good."


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Apr 5, 2010)

Tessa was nearly silent as the battle wound down- when their friends arrived, she could barely even muster a weak attempt at a smile.  The fury of the fire within her had died away, and the gap it left behind was chilling, both in body and soul.

So she did as she had before, when the fire left her.  She turned to her faith, and the strength of the Sovereign Host.  Leaning against the wall, she began to intone a prayer for their fallen shifter comrade.  While Ravika had not followed the gods, that did not mean that the mercy of the Host was lost to her- and especially in this case, the prayers were as much for the comfort of the survivors as they were for the soul of the deceased...

She finished with renewed faith and vigor- she stood up straight now, and her eyes were clear of tears.  She made sure to invoke Balinor specifically, for the Lord of the Hunt was closest to the druidic ideals.  Once she had finished the prayers she turned to her (remaining) friends.  "Should we press onward?  Do we have the strength to face another fight like this?"


----------



## Stormwind (Apr 8, 2010)

Ashlyn is quiet as the others enter the room, there is simply nothing to say.

She raises her head as Marot speaks, "We would do well to put Ravika to rest, but I fear that to put her properly to rest might be beyond us. I at least cannot track nor follow a shade through the very bowels of the earth."


----------



## stonegod (Apr 9, 2010)

The cold water chills everyone standing in it, though Ashlyn's healing does give some respite. Only the drip-drip-dripping of the damp dungeon can be heard.

OOC: As stated, not much one can do for Ravika right now without killing her shade. Something should be done w/ the body. As for exits: EIther back up the  stair or climb up to the platform where the necromancer fled.

Status (after Ashlyn)
J: 40/40
K: 30/62
T: 48/48
L: 30/38 2 levels
A: 45/45hp 4 levels


----------



## s@squ@tch (Apr 9, 2010)

*Marot the Investigator*

Marot looks around the room and sees only two choices -- either back the way they came, or up on the balcony/stage.  

"What exactly happened here?" he says to the others.

After they recant the tale of woe and despair, the warlock quickly BAMF's up onto the balcony, looking for any signs of movement, eldritch energy swirling around his arm.

OOC: teleport up to balcony, look around for anything moving and/or exits from up there, along with any things seen on the balcony.


----------



## ethandrew (Apr 9, 2010)

Ladreth slowly lumber his way through the bitingly cold water, stopping at Ravika's body, picking it up and carrying her in his large arms. He keeps his head down as it appears all energy or zeal has left his body. And just as slowly, he moves toward the balcony, to where the Warlock was now perched above looking around.


----------



## stonegod (Apr 9, 2010)

Marot finds two chairs, both empty, in front of a heavy velvet curtain. Behind the curtain is a door, currently closed. No sound can be heard from the other side and, if tested, is found to be locked.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Apr 9, 2010)

"Jarrith, my brother, your services are required up here -- there appears to be a door with a lock that thinks it can outlast your abilities."

With that, the warlock appears besides Jarrith and then they both disappear -- reappear up on the balcony.


OOC: how high up is the balcony area?  Can the others access it, or does Marot need to transport everyone up?


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Apr 10, 2010)

"Cut down that curtain, while you are up there," Tessa suggested, her voice still a bit ragged with emotional fatigue.  "It would serve as a shroud for Ravika's earthly remains, until we can do more..."


----------



## stonegod (Apr 10, 2010)

[The balcony is about 10' up. A slippery climb, but not impossible. The curtain will certainly make it easier.]

As Jarrith goes to work on the door, Marot cuts down the curtain and its ties. The former is used for the Ravika's cold remains while the latter he ties to the "thrones" to use as rope. All but Khensu & Ashlyn can make it up easy, the bulky armor of the latter two requiring Marot's "assistance."

Jarrith goes to work on the lock and it is soon opened, the small poison needle trap at its base quickly found and dealt with. Opening the door, the find themselves in an impressive arcane workshop—and apparently, the final resting place of the necromancer.





A sign of a recent battle mark the place: Two Karrnathi skeletons are shattered on the floor, and several books and alchemical pieces are strewn about; the smell of fire and the scorch marks on the wall indicate fire was also employed. The necromancer, body turned away from you, is slumped over the large cauldron in the center of the room, one arm dangling within. Blood weeps from the wounds you can see.

[There are three doors on the northern wall (across from your entrance to the south) that lead from here.]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Apr 19, 2010)

Jarrith sighs slowly, then moves into the room towards the necromancer.  "Let us see what ultimately got this man."  He reaches the body then does a quick inspection to try and determine cause of death.  Once that is completed, he gives the lab a once-over to see if there's anything obvious of note.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Apr 20, 2010)

*Marot*

Taking in all of the details of the room, the warlock smirks slightly.

"I imagine that someone sent their dish back to the kitchen."


----------



## ethandrew (Apr 27, 2010)

Ladreth walks in, still damp and covered with gore and bits from the battle just recently ended. He picks up a small trinket in his hand, gives it the once over and places it back.


----------



## stonegod (Apr 30, 2010)

Jarrith turns over the body and Tessa receives a shock. This was the necromancer! The Emerald Claw agent that attacked the caravan! Marot feels a shudder, as the dead woman's face is the one he saw in his mind—right before he was forced to attack his friends in the inn.

A search of the body reveals that it was killed by magic: Burns, acid, and other such mark it heavily.

Other than the corpse, which bears many magic items (a wicked looking dagger, a pale hide made into studded leather armor, a pair of rings, a headband, and other such), the room is laden with material. Just looking through the books shows a wealth of necromantic lore, probably worth the cost to someone with interest in the darker arts. One particular fragment, written on a faded pink leather, causes Jarot to drop it immediately, the vileness of the page sending pain up his arm.

Tessa is helping with the search when she finds something interesting: A set of notes that seem to be more recent, likely penned by the necromancer herself. She reads them to the gathered.[sblock=Exceprts]*The records we acquire point to a strong necromantic force here. The Tome of Strahd. We must find it...*

*Attacked the camp of those fools from the Twelve. Nothing. They knew less than I. It must be in that Castle. I must know for sure...*

*Weak minded fool. Allowed be privy to their secrets, to find the clues to the power here. And with the journal, it will not be long...*

*'Lord' Sergei. A fool. There is power here. I will find it without that fop...*

*How could I have been so blind. It was there all along! The highest tower holds the secret to avoiding death by the sun. Down here, away from him, I've finally been able to find the truth. He won't like it, but I'll be gone soon...*

The rest of the pages have been torn away.[/sblock]While Tessa is reading, Khensu also finds something of import: His haversack, places with other alchemical accouterments. And within, the lost relic.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 4, 2010)

When Knensu spies his haversack nestled amongst the various items in the room, his breath stops short and his eyes widen.  Without a word, he dashes over to it and begins rifling through everything within.  After a few seconds he discovers the lost relic at the bottom, and the shifter breathes out with a huge sigh of relief.  Slowly he rises, holding the relic in the crook of his arm, and turns to the rest of the group.  "My weakness has not caused us too much loss, other than the loss of time.  I have the relic again.  We can now go through the ritual as we originally hoped."  He smiles weakly and cradles the artifact, swearing to the Silver Flame he will not lose it again.

As Jarrith hears the notes being read aloud by Tessa, he begins putting some plot points together.  "Well it seems we have several things to take care of, and we best move on hurriedly.  First the sword... then deal with the three relics... then head up the highest tower and find out what is giving our friend Sergei the immunity to sunlight.  Seems like this agent of the Claw has had her fingers in several things... and several minds."

Jarrith smirks and chuckles to himself as is his way.  "I think we can safely say that this land is not the place where anyone should live that has skeletons in their closet, since we all seem fairly easily swayed by mental manipulation.  If you have secrets and you live in Barovia... you won't have those secrets for long."

He quickly looks for a parchment and ink and begins quickly mapping out where they have travelled thus far in the castle's basement, trying to determine where the crypts might be found.  The sooner they get the sunsword awoken, the better off they'll be.


----------



## stonegod (May 4, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]Oops. Big typo. That should be "Lord" Sergei up above. Mateusz was not mentioned. And Marot suspects who she is speaking about is someone much closer.[/sblock]


----------



## Stormwind (May 13, 2010)

Ashlyn has been quiet as the progress into the next room, the shock of Ravika' death and consequent unlife still with her. It would be a nightmare indeed for her, forced to an existence of unlife and she swears to herself that once the curse on this land has been dealt with, she will continue her work here until every last undead is released from their unnatural existence, starting with Ravika's shade. 

Seeing the bodies on the floor, Ashlyn casts her gaze over them first (detect undead) before collecting any magical items from the dead into her haversack and then she uses an alchemical bolt to destroy the undead bodies.

She then moves up to the doors on the north side of the room and attempts to sense the presence of undead beyond (detect undead).


----------



## stonegod (May 15, 2010)

Marot looks at the dead woman a moment then spits in her dead face. This is the one... the one that stole by body. A better fate I could not have wished for.

Meanwhile, Jarrith considers the room. After examining the doors a moment to the north, he finds them locked but untrapped. All the locks are on this side, meant to keep others out, so he easily undoes them.

The westmost (left) door sticks a little, but not much. A steep stair rises in the darkness, turning just at the limit of Jarrith's light. There are some cobwebs and the air is stale.

The eastmost (right) door is very stuck and requires Khensu's help to open. Once open, it reveals a spiral stair heading far above if the slight whistle in the air is to be believed. The webbing indicates its lack of use for some time. Thinking a moment, Jarrith bets that this might go to the study where they found the missing girl several stories above.

The center door opens easily. It has a short stair that soon arrives at a platform attached to a hall that turns out of Jarrith's sight. The cool air and earthy smell likely indicates the catacombs can be found that way.

Ashlyn feels no presence of undead within sight.


----------



## Stormwind (May 15, 2010)

Ashlyn turns back to the others, "I don't sense any undead at the moment so we should be good to proceed, however I don't know what we're likely to face in the crypts, but whatever it is, I'm far from my best at the moment. Is there anything anyone can do to help?"

Ashlyn currently has 4 negative levels (and I think Ladreth has 2 as well).
I believe that Marot has a scroll of restoration, and that Avron can cast restoration if we get him the diamond dust.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (May 15, 2010)

Tessa had been mostly quiet for a time- it was obvious that the group's recent tials weighed heavily upon her.  Now that the passage to the catacombs lay before them, she stirred to a semblance of activity though her normally cheerful visage seemed set in grim resolve.

At Ashlyn's query, though, she could only shake her head.  "There are things that the Host might allow me to do, if we had the time and the materials.  But for now, there is nothing I have prepared which would directly help.  I can strengthen some of us if it comes to battle, but not much else."

OOC: If we can get the diamond dust, Tessa can prepare Restoration as well. She also has some melee buffs left, since the Silence in the last fight cramped her close-in casting.  For those items, she can Identify 1 thing per day without components- we just need to determine an order (and to survive a day, which may be the harder task...).


----------



## stonegod (May 21, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]Are you resting here or moving on? If moving on, which exit? Left (to an unknown area), center (catacombs), or right (to the study/bedroom you think)?[/sblock]


----------



## Stormwind (May 22, 2010)

OOC: Ashlyn is keen to take the center door to the catacombs and awaken the sunsword. However, either she or Ladreth should get the scroll of restoration used on them before we proceed (since both have negative levels atm). Kindof waiting for Marot to make a call on that since he has the scroll.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 25, 2010)

OOC:  Jarrith and Khensu will go along with Ashlyn's desire for the center door.  And if a Lesser Restoration will help in any way, I have two that I can cast.  If not, then waiting for Marot to cast the full Restoration before heading for the center door is fine.


----------



## stonegod (May 26, 2010)

[S@s's been out since the 9th. I'll make the decision for Marot soon if I don't hear otherwise. Majority vote: Ashlyn or Ladreth.

_Lesser Restoration_ does not help with energy drain.]


----------



## ethandrew (May 26, 2010)

OOC: Ladreth would want to go down to the catacombs as well; task at hand.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (May 26, 2010)

OOC: Tessa also votes for a try at the catacombs


----------



## stonegod (May 28, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]Longer post later when I get home. S@s has been gone a bit, so I'm voting for him: The one w/ the most drain wins.[/sblock]Marot takes out his scroll and hands it to Tessa. The words are familiar, if a bit beyond her normal ken, but as she finishes the spell and touches Ashlyn, the paladin is refreshed to feel the magic cleans her. 

OOC: All of Ashlyn's four levels restored. Ladreth still down 2.


----------



## Stormwind (May 30, 2010)

Ashlyn thanks Marot and Tessa and then moves over to the central door, ready to proceed.

[Detect undead every second round as we move forward]


----------



## stonegod (May 31, 2010)

The group opens the center door and cautiously makes their way ahead. Fog flows like a river from the eastern end of the tunnel, covering the floor of the long passage. The damp walls are rough and scored, unlike the finer construction elsewhere.

Halfway down the passage, Jarrith is caught by surprise as the stone floor begins to give way under him. His quick reflexes, however, save him from a tumble into the darkness as marble slide opens. Whomever built the passage did not want trespassers—or anyone escaping from the other end.

Eventually, after a few hundred feet, the passage ends at a heavy stone door. Jarrith sees no means of trapping it, but his push is not enough to open it. It takes Ashlyn and Khensu working in tandem to finally push it open, making some bit of noise as it does so. A stealthy approach is certainly spoiled.

Beyond is the catacombs.

Buried deep beneath the keep of Ravenloft, an arched ceiling here sags over squat crypts. The thick fog clings to the floor and cobwebs hang limp in the musty air. The darkness almost seems to crawl along the ceiling.

Somewhere within lies the tomb of the fallen prince where the sunsword may be awoken and perhaps other rituals performed.[sblock=Ashlyn, Jarrith]Faint sounds that cannot be distinguished may be heard from the east.[/sblock][sblock=OOC]The catacombs stretch mostly east and south; you are at their northern end.[/sblock]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jun 1, 2010)

Jarrith raises a fist to halt their movement, then steps back to the rest of the group to whisper quietly to them.

"There are sounds coming from the left... indistinguishable at the moment.  While I could try and advance silently to get a better sense of what is down there... our past experience within this place tells me that trying to sneak around is rather futile.  I would personally rather have us move straight to the sounds at full speed as a group... and not give whoever is down there any additional seconds to prepare that they would otherwise get by hearing us move through the catacombs at a slower speed."

He glances around the group for any response.

"For once, I say we take the initiative and bring the fight to them by charging their location immediately."


----------



## Stormwind (Jun 1, 2010)

Ashlyn whispers back "Moving with all haste, but not charging ... there are too many traps in this place for my liking."

Ashlyn's blade is out and her senses alert as she continually checks for the presence of undead.


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 1, 2010)

Ladreth sets the body of Ravika against the wall leading to the stairs up and out of the catacombs and looses his massive sword. Whatever other horrors this place held, he would meet it head on. And should he die, much like he expected each morning he awoke in this accursed land, the catacombs seemed an ideal place.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 5, 2010)

Ashlyn keeps vigilant, but the castles construction is sturdy stone and too thick for her magic. [The crypts have at least 1' thick walls of stone.]

As the group approaches, they pass several long sealed tombs, their namesakes long missing. The soon reach a much larger grand tomb carved into the northern wall. Iron bars block a grand marble stair down to a great, silent tomb, restful in almost palpable serenity. A white marble slb in the center bears an intricately inlaid coffin. On the far wall, three statues of pearly marble stand in wide alcoves. 

The sound Jarrith and Ashlyn heard is gone.[sblock=Ashlyn]Your Lightbringer senses are almost overwhelmed a moment. A very powerful undead was here, but its power masks the when of it. It could have been moments to within the week.[/sblock]


----------



## Stormwind (Jun 5, 2010)

Ashlyn looks concerned. She spins around slowly, her eyes searching carefully (Detect undead), and whispers to her companions, "Be on your guard, something very powerful .. and undead, was here. Definitely within the last week, and possibly only moments ago. The residue of its power is too strong to be sure exactly when."


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 7, 2010)

Ladreth pulls out his sword, wielding it in his two hands and holding it before him, his muscles bulging and rippling as his grip tightens and he looks about, ready to be attacked at any moment.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jun 11, 2010)

Upon Ashlyn's statement, Jarrith nods.  "Well, if it's not here now, then so much better for us.  Let us move and find this tomb and quickly."

His eyes squint as he tries to find nameplates if any that identify who are encased within, hoping to find one that might represent the person they are looking for.


----------



## stonegod (Jun 12, 2010)

The tomb is unmarked at the bias, thought it looks marked from the top. Bringing his light to the bars, Jarrith squints to try to make it out. Prince Ser... Prince Serg... sonofa... He turns to the others. It reads 'Prince Sergei, Lord of Barovia'.

The bars remain in the way.


----------



## Stormwind (Jun 12, 2010)

As Jarrith speaks Ashlyn focus's her attention on the area on the other side of the bars, particulary around the tomb itself.

[sblock=stonegod]The area where the very powerful undead presence had been, was it on this side of the bars, or on the other side of them?[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod (Jun 12, 2010)

[sblock=Ashlyn]The residue is on the other side, specifically near the tomb. She also remembers the seers words about the "dead prince."[/sblock]


----------



## Stormwind (Jun 14, 2010)

Ashlyn sighs, muttering to herself just loud enough for the others to hear, "Of course the tomb of the dead prince is frequented by a powerful undead ... what else could one expect when trying to awaken a blade of the light"

She then turns to Marot and asks, "Marot, do you think you could jump us all to the other side of those irons bars, next to that tomb?"


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 14, 2010)

Ladreth steps forward toward the opening, reaching a hand onto the iron bars, giving it a quick, hard pull to test its strength and, if he really tried, if he'd be able to pry them apart.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jun 14, 2010)

As Ladreth follows through on his brawny attempts to get past the bars, Jarrith goes for the brainy attempts by looking for levers, gears, traps or mechanics to raise or open the cell.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jun 15, 2010)

The forbidding and unsettling aura continued to weigh heavily on Tessa's spirit as the party continued their investigation of the tomb.  She drew upon her faith to sustain herself, constantly murmuring a litany of prayer in a soft whispery voice.  She shifted her shield to her back, and raised her Everbright lantern so that the others had proper light for their work- and she readied Milosh's wand in case that work was disturbed by the presence which Ashlyn had sensed...


----------



## stonegod (Jun 21, 2010)

With a combination of heavy effort and skill, the group manages to open the tomb without the quiet Marrot's help. The group's bootsteps echo forlornly on the marble floor. 

A closer inspection of the tomb shows the plinth is carved in form of a striking figure whose face looks eerily similar to that of Lord Sergei, though perhaps a bit younger. The figure appears to be a warrior, with ravens emblazoned on his armor, and the depiction of light coming from his sword.

It is now that Ashlyn notes a thrumming that has been growing more insistent as she came closer to the tomb. It his the sunblade, and taking it aside, she notices a flicker of light just momentarily along its surface. 

Jarrith believes he could open the sarcophagus is he so desired.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 21, 2010)

*Marot the Silent*

"Err, umm," says the warlock,"Sorry, spaced out a bit there -- this place had me a bit unnerved for a moment..."

He keeps his eyes and ears focused all around him, his right hand already showing wisps of white energy flickering around it.


----------



## Stormwind (Jun 22, 2010)

Noting the thrumming and momentary flickers of light along the blade of the sunsword, and noting the ravens on the armor of the figure carved on the sarcophagus lid, Ashlyn smiles.

Focusing on the blade she approaches the sarcophagus, Ashlyn carefully places the blade upon the sword engraved on the tomb. She then proceeds to draw her own trusty blade which has languished in its sheath during the last few days and places it beside the sunsword. She finally takes a measured amount of platinum coins which are also ritually placed before she begins with the ritual.

Ashlyn is entirely focused on the blade, trusting in her friends and companions, as she prepares.

[If I recall, we need 300 platinum (which we luckily have) for the ritual to awaken the sunsword and Ashlyn will also sacrifice her old trusty +1 longsword]


----------



## stonegod (Jun 23, 2010)

[sblock=Rituals]You have enough for the sunsword. You also have the components for the "unbinding" ritual spoken of in the Book of Strahd. You have some items to identify, a sarcophagus to possibly open, and an ally to restore. Might want to hole up.

Both the unbinding and sunsword rituals will take about 8 hrs.[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jun 25, 2010)

*Marot the Silent*

The warlock looks on with fleeting interest as she watches the paladin set out to awaken the sword.  

He watched the tomb opening and beyond for any signs of motion, or any signs of approaching undeath, certain that the vampire lord knew of their presence within his manse.

Talking with Jarrith and Khensu,"There is no doubt in my mind that Strahd knows of our presence here -- I just do not understand why he has avoided us to this point -- if she," pointing to Ashlyn," is correct about the blade, then certainly Strahd should fear the awakening and put a stop to it."

He shakes his head.

"Last time we went head to head with him, one of us was forever changed, and even I did wish that to ever happen to anyone, including that wicked woman."

He folds his arms over his chest,"I fully expect to have visitors sooner, rather than later, and I doubt they will come bearing a pulse."


----------



## stonegod (Jun 30, 2010)

OOC: So, just doing the one ritual (sunsword) or two (sunsword & break the wards)?


----------



## Stormwind (Jun 30, 2010)

*OOC*: It might be worth doing both since we actually have all the pieces now ... however I'll defer to the others on this one since Ashlyn is occupied.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jul 1, 2010)

OOC: Both please.


----------



## stonegod (Jul 7, 2010)

OOC: DEFCON? ethandrew? pq1? I'll go ahead tomorrowish assuming I don't hear otherwise.


----------



## pathfinderq1 (Jul 8, 2010)

OOC: Both rituals is fine with me as well.  Tessa will do whatever she can to perform or assist in the rituals- otherwise she will help stand guard for the inevitable undead 'interruptions'.


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 8, 2010)

Realizing the group was going to stay here for quite some time, Ladreth looked to shore up the defenses of the place, blockading the entrance if there was anything large enough and not a vital sarcophagus. A pang of guilt wracked the half-orc over leaving Rakiva's body at the entrance to this tomb, and for a brief moment he considered going and getting it, to keep it in here lest something unsavory happen to it, but he saw what happened the last time the group split, and as much as he accepted his eventual fate in this land, this castle, he wouldn't bring it upon himself if it was something he could avoid.

Ditto pq1. We're here, might as well do both, prepare for the inevitable assault.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Jul 19, 2010)

Jarrith and Khensu watch as Ashlyn begins her process, and they both realize their parts to play in this part of the saga would be different.  Jarrith glances over at Tessa and shrugs.  "Question at this point is how to divide up our resources.  You're the only one with the restorative magic necessary to get everyone back on their feet fully, so perhaps you should rest and reacquire your prayers?  If Ashlyn's working on the sunsword, then either I, Marot, or Khensu might be able to work the ritual of unbinding, while Ladreth keeps guard."

He glances over at the sarcophagus and he pauses for just a little too long while looking at it.  "Although I do wonder what we might find were I to open this thing up.  We're dealing with vampires... and you need to destroy them within their coffins to end them permanently..."  He takes a step or two towards it.  "If this is Sergei's tomb... and our gracious Lord is a vampire as we all believe... we could end all of this right here with a swift stab of a stake through the heart."

Khensu 'ahems', and Jarrith turns his head back and smiles sheepishly.  "Or I could awaken a monster and screw up the rituals and then get us all killed.  One or the other, I imagine."

Jarrith stands and waits for other's opinions on this.  He would like to open the sarcophagus now just to confirm the presence or non-presence of the Lord right here (so they have a better idea where he might come from if he arrives to attack)... but he will go along with the majority opinion on this.


----------



## Stormwind (Jul 21, 2010)

Ashlyn pauses in her preparations at Jarrith's words before nodding to herself. All the signs she had noted, the ravens and the sunsword itself, seemed to indicate this tomb was something special, something holy or sanctified, but it never hurt to be certain. She took a moment to run her senses over the sarcophagus, checking for the presence of an undead aura within, or even the residue of such, yet she remained certain that she would not find such a residue within. Perhaps it was simple intuition, or perhaps it was faith and her iron belief in the blade that she was trying to awaken.

[Detect undead on the sarcophagus itself]

Even as she ran her gaze over the sarcophagus, she spoke, almost absent-mindedly to Jarrith and Khenzu "I do not believe that this tomb holds he who we met above, he who called himself Lord Sergei. I'm not sure precisely why ... but it the scenario you describe Jarrith, just doesn't ring true. Khensu, if you would cast your gaze over it you can verify it for yourself."

[OOC: stonegod, I'm making some assumptions here, so please correct me if any of these are inappropriate ]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Aug 9, 2010)

Khensu nods at Ashlyn's statement, and allows his gaze to move over the sarcophagus (use Detect Evil).  If nothing of import is discovered, he says "I believe Lady Ashlyn is correct."

Jarrith nods, and as the others continue their work, Jarrith sets about checking and double-checking the sarcophagus for anything untoward, before trying his best to open the lid... requesting Khensu and Ladreth's aid as necessary.


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 9, 2010)

Ladreth, taking a cue from Jarrith, moves toward the sarcophagus and looks to help pry the lid off using his massive brawn.


----------



## stonegod (Aug 10, 2010)

There is no evil here other than that which was once but gone; strong it was, but it is here no longer. Jarrith & Ladreth work on the sarcophagus; it is well made and once the locks are removed, easily opened. Long dead remains are wrapped in a funereal robe and bedecked in fine, raven-graced armor. Marot quickly confirms that despite its age, it still glows strongly of protective magics.

While the Tessa works on the wards and Ashlyn works on her ritual, the others keep watch, rest, or busy themselves. Marot takes some time with the gathered magical items, putting himself to task to identify them. They are all from the dead necromancer, save the dead Sergei's armor. Most give him little trouble.[sblock=Items]- a pale hide made into studded leather armor: Vampire hide armor (+3 studded leather; DR 5/silver & magic)
- a pair of rings: Ring of Protection +1, Ring of Parting Prevented (1/d, puts of a death ward for 7 min. Activates automatically; cannot split time)
- a headband: Headband of Intellect +2
- bone amulet: Amulet of natural armor +1
- a periapt: Periapt of Wisdom +2
- a fine cloak of Karrnathi make: Cloak of Resistance +2
[/sblock]The vile fragment, however, is of such power that it eludes his easy identification. However, it seems to be instructions for the creation of an automaton of flesh and bone. It is a dark ritual, requiring several dead bodies and the dark power of the fragment.

Finally, the rituals begin to complete. On Ashlyn's side, a glow of daylight infuses the place, giving hope and respite in a place that long forgot both. It has an invigorating feel. Tessa's ritual, however, is less benign, with the recovered relics sparking dark magic. The entire Castle seems to thrum with power as Tessa's words reach a crescendo. Just as Ashlyn picks up her completed blade, the dead remnants from the relics fuse together into an undead abomination. Only now do Madame Ewa's words ring true: When you have all three relics, you must destroy what you have created.

The fight begins![sblock=Aslyn]Ashlyn intuitively knows the power of the sunsword. Its  +2 bastard sword (but can be wieleded like a short sword). Against evil creatures, it is a +4 bastard sword. Against undead and similar ilk, it is treated as silvered and does double damage. 

1/d, if you swing it over your head and declare "Feel the fires of day!" it begins to glow in a 10' radius (growing 4'/round until it is at 60'). It is natural daylight. When you stop swinging, the effect fades after a minute.

The sword, however, requires sacrifice. You give up 8 hp and take a -2 penalty to skill checks for 24 hrs after using the sword.[/sblock]*The Blighted Relic*





Everyone is considered healed as if from a night's rest: Please restore HP, spells, and such accordingly. You could have distributed the magic items before the combat.

Status
J: 16 
A: 16 
L: 12 [38/38, 2 drained levels]
B: 10
M: 10
K: 7 [38/62]
T: 6 
A: 1


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 11, 2010)

OOC: where's Marot on the map?


----------



## stonegod (Aug 11, 2010)

Ooc: uh... Invisible? Pick a place.


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 19, 2010)

Ladreth Dorkunan
HP: 38/38 AC: 21 F-R-W: 9 - 6 - 0
2 Negative Levels

Ladreth, seeing the abomination come to life, moves in a step and takes two mighty hacks at the beast, the half-orcs body still weakened from the soul-sapping attacks he earlier endured.

5' Step to F-10: full attack with +1 Greatsword +13/+8 2d6+10


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 19, 2010)

OOC: how about F7, between Ashlyn and Khensu?


----------



## stonegod (Aug 19, 2010)

s@squ@tch said:


> OOC: how about F7, between Ashlyn and Khensu?



OOC: Sure thing.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Aug 27, 2010)

*Marot the Deadly*

"Absorb this -- ghoul-like man!" shouts Marot as he brings his now glowing right hand up to point at the undead aberration.

A white and gold bolt of energy flashes between the two.

OOC: +8 ranged touch, _spirit blast_ 4d6+5 damage


----------



## stonegod (Sep 20, 2010)

*The End*

The fight had just begun in the depths of the dungeon. But, with vast magic released by the canceling of the wards made scrying difficult. The watcher frowned, but no lines disturbed her perfect face. Soon the image was gone.

It had been some time since she had sent her thrall Mateusz to recover the secrets of the lost ir'Zarovich's. If she was right, it would do well for Kaius to have them. If he could not be freed of his malaise, well, it would do well for him to utilize the most of its power. Undeath need not be a curse. She had concerns of this "Lord Sergei", but would have to send someone else to look into it if she could not watch for now. Perhaps she would find the remains of her expedition; perhaps not. But she _would_ have it dealt with.

With that, Moranna ir'Wynarn ordered some fresh blood. There was work to be done.


----------

